# AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD



## zrako (17. Januar 2009)

​


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sach doch ma wo bei dir die grenze zwischen nord und süd verläuft... lach^^
na der hackerweiher bei Deggendorf wurde von mir auch schon genannt...
mal n paar daten:
ca 42ha, ist ne alte kiesgrube, geben tuts da alles von großen karpfen bis zum waller, im internet wird der weiher immer als fkk weiher für schwule verschrien was aber wirklich net der fall ist. 
preise für tageskarten hab ich noch nicht aber das kommt noch 
dann gibts da noch den
Weiher am Säckergraben (Wittmannweiher) bei Hengersberg,
ca. 6ha, nix großes aber guter besatz mit karpfen
tageskarte: 12€
na und donau wäre bei uns hier in bayern auch möglich!!!
pfingsten find ich klasse aber man sollte doch 4 tage einplanen!!!
*liebe interessenten schreibt doch erst mal alle wo ihr herkommt...*

dann lässt sich das alles viel leichter planen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich kenn da noch den wunderschönen rothsee das isn speichersee vom rhein-main-donaukanal.
der Rothsee:
2.1km² wasserfläche
vorsperre: 50ha
hauptsperre: 160ha
Besatz: Aal, Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Zander, Weißfisch
und da gibts klos und duschen und sogar spielplätze für die kiddies. außerdem haben wir da 12km ufer zur verfügung
der see liegt bei 91154 Roth >>>> Rothsee lol^^ 
ich werd mich auch noch schlau machen was dieses jahr die karten kosten!!!


----------



## bobbl (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> also ich kenn da noch den wunderschönen rothsee das isn speichersee vom rhein-main-donaukanal.
> der Rothsee:
> 2.1km² wasserfläche
> vorsperre: 50ha
> ...




7 Euro


----------



## raabj (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi

 Am besten wäre ein See der Zwischen Hessen , Thüringen und Bayern liegt. Da dies wohl am zentralsten liegt. Ich habe aber leider keinene Plan ob es dort einen guten See gibt.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich würde je Bundesland ein Treffen organisieren. Das geht auch viel schneller.

Lernt man die umliegenden Gewässer ein Stück weit kennen. Selbst da können es schon große Entfernungen sein.

Süd find ich viel zu groß.:vik:


----------



## karpfen2000 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ja süd ist viel zu groß ich wirds auch so machen |supergri




gruß marco


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> is das das roth bei nürnberg???


 
Ja liegt bei Nürnberg#6


----------



## Forellenangler91 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also wie gesagt der Heiderberg See würde prima ins Beuteschema passen, nur is der in Köln. Es gibt ein Vereinshaus, schöne Stellen für 2-3 zelte und vor allem schöne Fische usw.


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich bin auch´dafür dass man pro Bundesland ein 
AB-Karpfenangler-Treffen verantstaltet.:vik:


----------



## raabj (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Schlagt doch einfach mal gewässer vor. Bei dennen die kein auto haben wird es eh probleme geben da die wenigsten einen fahrer für 200km haben.

Bisher
Heiderberg See bei Köln
rothsee bei Nürnberg
hackerweiher bei Deggendorf 
Weiher am Säckergraben (Wittmannweiher) bei Hengersberg
Hollerbacher See bei Bad Mergentheim


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wie wärs denn mit dem Hollerbacher See bei Bad Mergentheim?


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

*Infos u. Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln z.B. bei* (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr):
Städt. Kultur- und Verkehrsamt
Marktplatz 3
97980 Bad Mergentheim
Tel. 07931 / 57131

Bäcker Rumm 
Hollenbach 

Lagerhaus am Bahnhof
Bad Mergentheim


*Mittelgroßer, natürlicher See (auch als Badesse genutzt - Campingplatz vorhanden) im Main-Tauber-Kreis nordöstlich der Ortschaft Hollenbach.*

Größe: ca. 22 ha

Hauptfischarten:
Regenbogenforellen, Hechte, Zander, Barsche, viele Karpfen, Schleien, Brassen, Aale und verschiedene Weißfischarten etc..


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



chub24 schrieb:


> *Mittelgroßer, natürlicher See (auch als Badesse genutzt - Campingplatz vorhanden) im Main-Tauber-Kreis nordöstlich der Ortschaft Hollenbach.*
> 
> Größe: ca. 22 ha
> 
> ...


 
Der Badesee ist extra dort ist auch der Campingplatz.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



chub24 schrieb:


> *Infos u. Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln z.B. bei* (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr):
> Städt. Kultur- und Verkehrsamt
> Marktplatz 3
> 97980 Bad Mergentheim
> ...


 

aach viel zu weit.

Wie gesagt ich bin dafür je Bundesland ein Treffen!!!


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> aach viel zu weit.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich bin dafür je Bundesland ein Treffen!!!



macht meiner meinung nach wenig sinn, vll gibts bundesländer wo sich dann 4-5 treffen würden und wieder bundesländer wo einer oder keiner kommt.
recht machen kann mans sowieso nicht allen!
es wurde ja jetzt schon auf süd und nord eingegrenzt.
man kann höchstens versuchen den see so zentral wie möglich zu wählen, um eine gewisse fairness zu bekommen.
wems dann immer noch zu weit ist, der hat halt "pech gehabt"
bei anderen boards finden auch treffen statt und das deutschlandweit, mal im süden, mal im norden.
und da kommen trotzdem meistens die selben leute.
natürlich gibt es da für leute die kein auto haben probleme. 
aber das fällt auch wieder unter "pech gehabt"

ps: es besteht ja evt. die möglichkeit für leute aus dem selben bundesland fahrgemeinschaften zu gründen und somit die spritkosten zu teilen


----------



## raabj (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



chub24 schrieb:


> *Infos u. Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln z.B. bei* (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr):
> Städt. Kultur- und Verkehrsamt
> Marktplatz 3
> 97980 Bad Mergentheim
> ...


 


Steht der Termin schon sicher fest oder gibt’s alternativen.


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



raabj schrieb:


> Also wenn der See vom Karpfen bestand, und unseren anderen Anforderungen entspricht. Ist das schon mal ein Favorit meiner Meinung nach da er sehr zentral liegt.
> 
> Steht der Termin schon sicher fest oder gibt’s alternativen.




es hat noch keiner einen andren termin vorgeschlagen.
allerdings finde ich diesen termin nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich dadurch nen haufen kohle verliere (28std feiertagszuschlag)


----------



## raabj (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> .. auch wenn ich dadurch nen haufen kohle verliere (28std feiertagszuschlag)


 
arbeitest doch eh nur um dein Tackel aufzurüsten......

also ich finde den termin gut. Aber so wie ich das sehe sind das im Süd-teil wesentlich weniger Kaarpfenangler als im norden. Was aber nicht immer schlechter ist.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> macht meiner meinung nach wenig sinn, vll gibts bundesländer wo sich dann 4-5 treffen würden und wieder bundesländer wo einer oder keiner kommt.
> recht machen kann mans sowieso nicht allen!
> es wurde ja jetzt schon auf süd und nord eingegrenzt.
> man kann höchstens versuchen den see so zentral wie möglich zu wählen, um eine gewisse fairness zu bekommen.
> ...


 
Dann muss das Treffen aber zentral sein und nicht in Bayern oder Baden-Württenberg!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So da gehsten Party time angesagt  war und ich jetzt wieder einiger masen fit bin Trage ich nun auch mal nen teil bei.

Reitgries See


[SIZE=-1]Auf halber Strecke zwischen Thalfingen und Oberelchingen liegt an der linken Donauseite, eingebettet in den Auwald, der Reitgries-See. Die ehemals fast rechteckige Form des Baggersees wurde mit viel Aufwand renaturiert. Die ursprüngliche Form lässt sich anhand der östlichen und nordöstlichen Uferlinie noch gut erkennen. Im südlichen Teil des Gewässers wurde eine Landzunge mit Flachwasserzone, einer vorgelagerten Insel und viele Tümpel geschaffen, die zusammen mit der im See liegende Insel dem See das Gesicht und den Charakter eines natürlichen Auwaldsees geben. Der Gewässergrund ist in der Regel sandig, am nördlichen sowie am südlichen Teil kiesig. Am südlichen Ufer liegen noch etliche versunkene Bäume und Sträucher im Wasser, die zwar hervorragende Unterstände für Großfische bieten, aber auch viele Hänger verursachen. Hier gilt die Devise „No Risk – No Fun“. Im renaturierten Bereich hat sich ein ausgeprägter Unterwasserbewuchs entwickelt. Im übrigen See sind vereinzelt Krautfelder vorhanden. Schon seit vielen Jahren werden jedes Jahr kapitale Hechte und Karpfen gefangen. Des Weiteren tritt vermehrt die Schleie in Erscheinung. Zander werden an den kiesigen Uferstellen im nördlichen und östlichen Teil gefangen. [/SIZE]​                             [SIZE=-1]Unser Tipp:[/SIZE]
                             [SIZE=-1]Dies ist ein See für Vollblutangler, die einerseits Bereit sind sich intensiv mit einem Gewässer und seinen Gegebenheiten zu beschäftigen, andererseits den Naturgenuß in allen Facetten des Auwaldes genießen wollen.[/SIZE]

http://elchinger-angelcenter.de/tageskf.html    Über die Grösse  ist mir leider nix bekannt  sind aber alle Seen in dem link bis zu10ha


----------



## Max1994 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi 
gibts im Möhnesee bei Dortmund Karpfen???
Der wäre sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> ok sry hab ich überlesen, man müsste halt genaueres erfahren
> preise, bestimmtungen, etc....


 
Karpfen sind drin auch mit über 20 Pfund dreisigpfünder glaub ich seltener aber ich glaub da ibt es keine richtigen Karpfenangler die den See befischen.

Ich geb dir mal die Tel. vom Angelverein Bad Mergentheim der den See bewirtschaftet.

Denn ich war nur 1x dort das war auch jetzt schon 4-6 Jahre her. Ich wohne halt 35 Km weg von dem See.:c:c

Kulturverwaltung Bad Mergentheim

Tel. 07931-57 133 
Angelverein Bad Mergentheim

Tel. 07931-43 92 4


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Der neue Baggersee "Ebing" vom ASCV Rattelsdorf - bietet alle der geforderten Kriterien - Zelt/Campingplatz - WC usw...

Bei Fragen kann man sich an der Vorstand H. Gast wenden...


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zentral wäre dann im umkreis,50km, um würzburg

wer kennt da seen???
los jung!!!


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Hi
> gibts im Möhnesee bei Dortmund Karpfen???
> Der wäre sehr gut geeignet.



neee zuweit nördl.


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> zentral wäre dann im umkreis,50km, um würzburg
> 
> wer kennt da seen???
> los jung!!!


 
Da wird es nicht mehr viel geben.#6
Aber ich denke trotzdem das der Hollerbacher See ein guter Ausgangspunkt ist.:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

http://www.zielfinger-angelseen.de/galerie.html  So Hier mal ein Gewässer noch  wo alles erlaubt ist


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> http://www.zielfinger-angelseen.de/galerie.html  So Hier mal ein Gewässer noch  wo alles erlaubt ist




der see gefällt mir, die preise sind auch akzeptabel, nur die lage.............


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hab dir ca 16 Seen  in Ulm  Aber das ist auch nicht das Richtige  wegen der Lage  wie sieht es den mit  den Seen in Speyer aus??


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wurde sich auch schon drüber beklagt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Auf der Website des Fischereivereins Elchingen werden die meisten Gewässer detailliert beschrieben und abgebildet!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Sagens wir mal so woher kommen den die meisten??
oder noch besser wer  will mit?

Wen wir 4 Tage fischen gehn Lohnt sich auch eine etwas weitere Anfahrt.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

na ich würd ja sagen dass der rothsee net so schlecht klingt 
und auch der see zwischen ulm und stuttgart klingt verlockend...
von treffen in jedem bundesland halt ich nix weil dann kann ich gleich mit meinen kumpels zum angeln gehen denn die sind auf den ganzen freistaat verteilt!!!
außerdem geht dann nix zusammen wenns in jedem bl nur 3-5 mann sind... drum sag ich ja schreibt erst mal alle wo ihr herkommt und dann schau ich ma auf der karte wos ganz günstig wäre!!!
und für mich hört SÜD ja an der nördl. landesgrenze von rheinland-pfalz auf...^^
wenn ihr wollt dann nehm ich das gerne ein wenig in die hand.
aber wie schon mal einer sagte "allen kannsts eh net recht machen#c" jedoch werd ich mein bestes geben um euch alle zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach ja noch was... es sollten sich erst mal alle interessenten hier melden und wie oben scho gesagt reinschreiben wo sie herkommen damit wir das ganze mal ein wenig koordinieren können!!! sonst gibts nur chaos... lol


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Sagens wir mal so woher kommen den die meisten??
> oder noch besser wer  will mit?
> 
> Wen wir 4 Tage fischen gehn Lohnt sich auch eine etwas weitere Anfahrt.




also wenn das über pfingsten stattfinden sollte, müsste ich sowieso urlaub nehmen und dann könnte man auch 4 tage machen.
es müsste dann aber die möglichkeit geben sich mal zu rasieren, duschen oder zumin. zu waschen.(wasserbehälter auffüllen)
nach 3 tagen wirds nämlich asozial.

ps: ich komm aus der nähe von darmstadt, südlich von ffm


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Sagens wir mal so woher kommen den die meisten??
> oder noch besser wer will mit?
> 
> Wen wir 4 Tage fischen gehn Lohnt sich auch eine etwas weitere Anfahrt.


 

da stimm ich dem ronny voll und ganz zu


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich komme aus Nürtingen in der nähe von Stuttgart also Baden-Würtemberg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Camping Dusche sag ich da nur 

Also der Zirlfinger See hast du alles hab dort schon selber gefischt Wc,Dusche,Auto kannst du  am Platzt Parken u.s.w 

Boot Kann man auch vor ort leihen

Fischmäsig :10 Runs am Tag sind dort keine seltenheit


----------



## zrako (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also wären wir schon mal zu dritt an diesem see?!?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich würde mal sagen  alle sagen mal Wo sie her kommen  wie  karpfen joe gesagt hat dann haben wir mal nen Überblick


Zu den Seen Denke mal es wird wenig Seen geben mit Dusche,Wc anlagen da beleiben meistens nur camping Plätze mit See und das bedeutet meistens (SEgler surfer U.s.w) Viele  neugirige  und Party volk


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Zirlfinger see war der bei ulm gelle... *grübel*
so leutz ich hab mal für unser treffen ne Emailadresse erstellt 
ab_karpfentreffen@yahoo.de
unter der addy findet ihr mich auch bei msn dann könnte man ja auch mal chatten... bei dem see bei ulm wäre ich auch dabei evtl. sogar noch +frau und nem kumpel.
ich denk mir halt das ulm auch nicht aus der welt ist und vor allem bei 4 tagen kann man echt auch mal ein wenig weiter fahren!!! wohnt da jemand in der nähe und kennt sich da in der gegend aus??? wie schauts aus mit grillen usw??? kann jemand den link zu dem angelsee nochmal reinstellen dann ruf ich da mal an und klär nochn paar wichtige sachen ab!!!
wer hätte daran interesse??? und wie schauts bei euch mit Baggersee "Ebing" vom ASCV Rattelsdorf  aus der klingt für mich auch klasse und ich denke da des ein vereissee is kann man da kartenmäßig auch was machen denn so wie der zielfinger klingt ist das so n angelpark!!!


----------



## gufipanscher (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Rothsee wird nix für euer Treffen sein.
Der See ist Verbandsgewässer von Mfr und hier ist Nachtsangeln so richtig verboten.... also um 0Uhr alles abbauen, mit allem Gerödel vom Wasser entfernen und am morgen um 5 erst wieder aufkreuzen. 

Vo der Lage her wären evtl noch die Seen bei Breitengüßbach (nördlich von Bamberg) interesant oder die Baggerseen nördlich von Erfurt. 
Diese Gewässer sind allerdings größtenteils ohne Sanitäre Anlagen (bei den Erfurter Baggerseen gibts bspw ein Freibad)

grüße Jul


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also die Gewässer in Ulm kenne ich Tages karten beckommst du für ca 12 Seen sind alle hier

Auf der Website des Fischereivereins Elchingen werden die meisten Gewässer detailliert beschrieben und abgebildet! 

Der andere See zierlfinger ist ein alter bager see mit 30Ha aber kein angelpark


----------



## AK74 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus
Reitgries see ist nicht geeignet weil da nur zwei oder drei angel plätze gibt.
Riedheimersee ist schon besser, oder Autobahnsee.


----------



## raabj (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich wäre auch dabei und komme aus Crailsheim bei Schwäbisch Hall.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

AK74@ du kennst die Seen etwas besser  erzähl mal etwas über die Seen bestände u.s.w kenn nur den Autobahnsee richtig gut


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

raabj@ noch ein Baden-Würtemberger


----------



## Jonny.Blue (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich komm auch aus nähe darmstadt, aber pfingsten ist schlecht bei mir, werde da nicht urlaub oder frei bekommen!:v


----------



## Forellenangler91 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich wohn in der nähe von Köln


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

leute... wenn wir hier noch mehr seen in die auswahl einbeziehen dann dauerts bis weihnachten bis wir auf einen nenner kommen... ich würd halt mal sagen wir nehmen den zielfinger und den rattelsdorfer see mal ins auge... ich kümmer mich mal drum wies da aussieht mit sonderkonditionen und vorschriftenerweichung... lol
vll treib ich sogar jemanden auf der da ein wenig vorfüttern kann...
so dann schreib mal jemand zusammen wer jetzt alles dabei is und dann bitte ne mail an ab_Karpfentreffen@yahoo.de 
ich bitte um anmeldung erst mal für pfingsten bitte mit personenanzahl und was ihr in etwa an ´platz braucht!!!


----------



## zrako (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Ich wohn in der nähe von Köln



würdest du nach stuttgart/ulm kommen???(für 4 tage)


----------



## teddy88 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

und hier kommt der nächste Baden Württemberger:vik:

bin grundsätzlich immer dabei.....also so wie ronny halt^^..

seen fallen mir grad keine ein wo man schlafen darf, sonst halt vielleicht der Illmensee.....


mfg ted#h


----------



## zrako (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

das startposting wird ständig auf dem neuesten stand gehalten, um einen aktuellen überblick zu bewahren


----------



## zrako (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> leute... wenn wir hier noch mehr seen in die auswahl einbeziehen dann dauerts bis weihnachten bis wir auf einen nenner kommen... ich würd halt mal sagen wir nehmen den zielfinger und den rattelsdorfer see mal ins auge... ich kümmer mich mal drum wies da aussieht mit sonderkonditionen und vorschriftenerweichung... lol
> vll treib ich sogar jemanden auf der da ein wenig vorfüttern kann...
> so dann schreib mal jemand zusammen wer jetzt alles dabei is und dann bitte ne mail an ab_Karpfentreffen@yahoo.de
> ich bitte um anmeldung erst mal für pfingsten bitte mit personenanzahl und was ihr in etwa an ´platz braucht!!!



wir sollten einen anmeldeschluss festlegen!
es muss ja schliesslich frühzeitig gebucht werden.
man braucht eine ungefähre teilnehmerzahl!
wenn dann noch 3-4 leute nachträglich mitkommen wäre das ja auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Moin moin,
also ich kann noch nichts definitives sagen, wäre jedoch nicht abgetan mal mit auf ein Boardtreffen zu kommen. Der Rattelsdorfer See wäre bei mir eigentlich direkt in der Nähe, also ideal für mich.  :m

Mfg

Friedfischschreck


----------



## tarnhunterrot (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hallo

und weiß auch jemand was über den kuhuntersee bei speyer


----------



## teddy88 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

von wegen buchen, ich würd noch nix sicher buchen ohne vorher an die betreffenden n kostenvoranschlag (karte/platzmiete.....) gemacht zu haben!!
war nur son einfall von mir!!

mfg ted


----------



## Satin (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

+ 1  bin auch dabei. mal sehn wo und an welchen see wir am ende landen. ich komme aus der nähe von darmstadt und werde mitm marco (zrako) anreisen.


----------



## suchti (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Und noch einer aus B-W
ich komm aus der nähe Von Reutlingen und komme wen ich irgend wie hinkomm.


----------



## zrako (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



suchti schrieb:


> Und noch einer aus B-W
> ich komm aus der nähe Von Reutlingen und komme wen ich irgend wie hinkomm.



schliess dich mal mit den andren kurz, evtl kann dich einer mitnehmen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hab mich gerade wieder etwas  durch gelessen , Also mit mängen Rabat an dem Zielfinger see steht alles drin. Ich kenn das Gewässer persönlich genau so wie den Autobahnsee


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hier mal einige Bilder vom Zielfinger See


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hier noch mal ein Paar


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

In meiner Galerie hat es noch ein Paar See Bilder wen jemand noch welche sehen will


----------



## zrako (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

nicht schlecht, also mir ist es egal wo wir hingehen,  eine std länger fahren macht nix.
hauptsache die lokation stimmt:vik:


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

frage zum zielfinger see... ich denke mal wir stehen alle auf catch and releas... wieviele karpfen darf ich da dann fangen??? ich entnehm se ja net direkt... lol^^
also zielfinger see klingt gut und vll bekomm ich ja auch noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit dann brauch ich nicht selbst zu fahren!!! wäre aber soweit auch kein problem wenn ich selbst fahren müsst... ich bin mal zu 99% dabei!!! solange ich net todkrank bin oder mir mein chef nen strich durch die rechnung macht bin ich am zielfinger see dabei!!! rechnet mal mich +2pers. 
so ich mach jetzt mal einfach nägel mit köpfen:
Gewässer: Zielfinger See
Zeitraum: 29. Mai 2009 bis zum 01. juni 2009
Anmeldungen bitte bis zum 31.03.2009 an: AB_Karpfentreffen@yahoo.de 
Anmeldung sollte beinhalten: 
-Name, Anschrift, Telefonnummer
-Stärkemeldung, sprich mit wieviel personen reist ihr an
-ne kurzbeschreibung zu euerer person
-wieviel platz braucht ihr am see (parkplatz, zeltplatz, etc...)

und dann müssen wir uns noch drüber unterhalten wie wir es mit der buchung machen...
bin ja der meinung das ne anzahlung von 60€ geleistet werden soll sonst steh ich mit marko am 29. allein am weiher und wir haben nen stapel fischkarten und nen arsch voll steaks und grillkohle da und können dann alleine fischen!!!
so was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## zrako (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> frage zum zielfinger see... ich denke mal wir stehen alle auf catch and releas... wieviele karpfen darf ich da dann fangen??? ich entnehm se ja net direkt... lol^^
> also zielfinger see klingt gut und vll bekomm ich ja auch noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit dann brauch ich nicht selbst zu fahren!!! wäre aber soweit auch kein problem wenn ich selbst fahren müsst... ich bin mal zu 99% dabei!!! solange ich net todkrank bin oder mir mein chef nen strich durch die rechnung macht bin ich am zielfinger see dabei!!! rechnet mal mich +2pers.
> so ich mach jetzt mal einfach nägel mit köpfen:
> Gewässer: Zielfinger See
> ...




von meiner seite aus is das alles i.o.
müsste man halt noch genauer klären, evt. bleiben einige nicht über die 3bzw 4 tage und man sollte daher vll die anzahlung auf 30€ senken


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bei den 60€ is die karte für 3 tage dabei, wer 4 tage bleiben will muss eh noch eine für 20€ nachlösen.
des muss von fall zu fall entschiedn werden aber wenn jemand bucht und dann net kommt solls ja auch ein bisschen weh tun!!! lach^^ 
wie gesagt da steckt halt auch nen haufen planung dahinter!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also zum See wir waren damals  3tage dort und Konnten zu zweit 30Fische fangen zwischen 10-30Pf.

Zu den Karten: der kontroleur bringt sie direckt an see dazu gibts dann nen Schlüssel für Wc,Dusche und die Schranke Fürs Tor(See).

Plätze: also an den Plätzen Kannst du locker  ein Dome+Brolly aufbauen schau mal meine Galerie an da ist ein nacht Bild das war ein platzt.

Auto: Also an dem Platzt(eine Bucht) pasen ca 4-5 Autos hin.
Das sollte eigentlich reichen 


Zum Geld: Erst mal müssen wir wissen wieviele teil nehmen  dann kann man das alles planen mit Essen u.s.w. finde es echt Top von dir das du  das in die hand nimmst.[/quote]


----------



## zrako (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

beim essen bin ich sowieso dafür das sich jeder selbst  mit grillzeugs (kohle, fleisch usw.) eindeckt

haben die da nen grill?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Grill gibts keinen glaube ich aber das wird das kleinste Problem sein würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich hab nen schwenkgrill 
du weißt ja ronny wenns net einer an sich reißt dann wirds nix und ich steh net so auf eunuchenorganisation (viel gefummel null penetration)
so, dann schreibt mir mal fleißig emails... weiter infos findet ihr auf der startseite!!!
so, ort steht fest... beim datum muss ich noch auf die bestätigung vom verwalter warten und das mit der kohle bekommt ihr alle noch per email mitgeteilt wieviel das des sein wird und wohin dass des gehen soll!!!


----------



## teddy88 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dazu sag ich nur eins: PERFEKT^^......freut mich dass es hier so viele gleichgesinnte gibt (*g* jaja ich weiß ich bin im karpfenforum-daher eig nicht verwunderlich)
und die orga is au geil!!
von meiner seite aus ersma n dicken 


APPLAUS|laola:
(also an alle die vorschläge gebracht haben un natürlich an die die s erst möglich gemacht haben- thread/idee un der rest des verwaltungskrams!!)


gruß und gn8 ted


----------



## Forellenangler91 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Sollen wir dan an dem See den Ronny vorgeschlagen hat fischen ??? ICh wäre auch dafür das wir eine art teamfischen machen so 2-3 leute, die zusammen fischen. ^^


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus,
hört sich ja gut an die ganze Sache...
werd vielleicht au mal so für 3-4Stunden vorbei kommen, aber eher nur so bisschen...
Muss aber erstmal schauen wie ich da dann hinkomm wenn ich mein Führerschein noch nich hab.

Gruß:vik:


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

*!!! SO MÄNNER DER SEE STEHT !!!*​so dann brauch ich nur noch einen Haufen Anmeldungen!!!
wie gesagt unter ab_karpfentreffen@yahoo.de
alles andere findet ihr auf der ersten seite des Threads!!!
hab mich grad mit dem verwalter des zielfinger sees Herrn Heinrich telefonisch kurzgeschlossen und der sagte mir das das treffen selbstverständlich an dem see möglich ist und er sich freuen würde uns persönlich dort zu begrüßen!!! es stehen uns auch 3 boote zur verfügung und da wo ich mal den grillplatz und den treffpunkt markiert hab könnten wir uns auch ein großes zelt aufstellen!!!
wie ihr seht haben wir an dem see genug platz und wenn ich rechtzeitig zusage dann haben wir die halbinsel (grillplatz) für uns!!! also überschwemmt mal mein postfach!!!
teilnahmegebühr beträgt 60€ und da ist natürlich die karte für die ersten 3 tage inbegriffen. für angler unter 16 bin ich noch am handeln!!!​


----------



## zrako (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

läuft ja super:m

startposting wurde auf den aktuellsten stand gebracht!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joah... hab aber leider immer noch keine anmeldungen... heul


----------



## teddy88 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

meine kommt am we. hab grad kein nerv für sowas, sry, aber oberstufe stresst mich grad echt!!

aber ich bin auf jeden dabei

mfg ted


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich würd sofort mitgehen, bloß ist an dem gleichen wochenende von meinem verein ein zeltlager! :c

naja vieleicht das nächste mal (wenns das gibt)!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Meine Anmeldung beckommst auch  ich bin grad im Berichtsheft nacharbeite.

Zum See  Also 60€ kostet ja schon die  3 tages Wochenendkarte 

Wie würde es ausehn wen wir den See Mieten habs mir mal durchgerechnet 20 Mann wären das ca60Euro und wir haben den see für uns alleine voraus setzung wir beckommen soviel läute zusammen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Die letzte Bucht ist besser wen wir die nehmen würden weil die Bucht wo du gezeigt hast hat extrem viel kies da gibts probleme mit brolly aufbau u.s.w,


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

das war von vorn herrein geplant lieber ronny das wir den see komplett mieten wenns mehr als 22 angler werden... 
und das mit den plätzen raussuchen machen wir dann eh vorort... es geht ja erst mal um nen treffpunkt und nen platz wo man n paar bierbänke aufstellen kann damit man gemeinsam frühstücken kann etc!!!
ich warte leider immer noch auf nen haufen anmeldungen!!!


----------



## Joschkopp (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Bin noch am überlegen ob ich auch mitkomme, weil alleine diese Strecke zu fahren is schon ganz schön...
Wenn jemand aus meiner Ecke mitkommt wäre ich sicherlich dabei!

Werden die Plätze ausgelost?


----------



## zrako (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen ob ich auch mitkomme, weil alleine diese Strecke zu fahren is schon ganz schön...
> Wenn jemand aus meiner Ecke mitkommt wäre ich sicherlich dabei!
> 
> Werden die Plätze ausgelost?



wahrscheinlich, mit gewissen einschränkungen.
zb. kann ich mein zelt bestimmt nicht überall aufstellen, sowas sollte halt berücksichtigt werden.
--------------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zrako@ Auf den Landzungen wo wir sein werden hat es  masig platzt für dein Baby.
Joschkopp@ Frag doch einen aus dem Nord Therad


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also meine email ist  jetzt weg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hier mal ein netter Film vom See http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=24CUcL6OHeI


----------



## zrako (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sieht gut aus.
ich hoffe mal das mir  ein wels erspart bleibt! mag nur karpfen


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Moin Moin

Da bei euch das Konzept steht und mir der termin passt und ich ne Aussicht hab wels 1m+ zu Fange sowie schöne Karpfen sag ich zu und Freu mich auf ein schönes wochenende:vik:

scheiß auf die 500km:q


Gruß rice


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Genau, die im Nord wissen nämlich nicht  mal das Gewässer 

Joschkopp  Wollte auch kommen aber alleine  eher nich.Er Wohnt bei Dortmund kannst ihn ja mal fragen ,dann seit ihr zu zweit und mit dem Sprit wirds au Billiger


----------



## asuselite (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hey leute,

siehts ja wirklich sehr sehr geil aus was ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt 
Ich würde gerne kommen aber bei knapp 600km Entfernung werd ich wohl doch weiter auf das Nord Thread setzten dürfen/müssen!
Euch aber allen viel Spaß und natürlich Erfolg

Gruß SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@Ronnywalter meinst du mich?  ich bin aus Sachsen un da komm ich nich in Dortmund vorbei


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@rice ne er meint nicht dich  !!

Aber auf meinen Vorschlag is auch noch keiner eingegangen, wegen weil Teamangeln, wäre an nem Fremden Gewässer wahrscheinlich für den Erfolg der ja eigentlich im Hintergrund steht besser.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Oh okay dachte er Wohnt in der nähe von dir .

Veleicht findet sich ja noch ne Fahr gemeinschaft von ein Paar läuten bei dir im raum


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Minte dich rice


Forellenangler91@ Schau mal auf die  erste seite die ist immer Aktuel.

Ich hätte gesagt, ich/mein Kumpel würden je mit einem unerfahrenen  Fischen  im Team.


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hehe na dann nehm ich dich gleich ma in Beschlag da ich erst seit nem Guten Jahr gezielt auf Karpfe unterwegs bin|rolleyes

un das Team Bilden kommt von Ganz alleine|supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Mit wem ich Fische ist mir eigentlich egal ,  hauptsache es ist gerecht verteilt  Unerfahren/Erfahren aber das denke ich wird sich hier noch Kriestaliesieren alles.

Wen jetzt eben ein Paar Jugendliche mit kommen würde ich da 1-2 in beschlag nehmen.


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

im Anfangspost sollten vieleicht gleich die Leuts gelistet werden die sich angemeldet haben und wenn die Bezahlung erfolgt ist dieses auch vermerken da der Trad ja scho recht lang ist und ma kein überblick hat wer da alles kommt.

so kann ma auch gleich schaue wo ma ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden kann


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wird noch gemacht, er ist grad Beruflich unterwegs denke ich. War seit dem 21.1.09 nicht mehr hier.


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

OK sorry guck glech mal im Anfangspost


----------



## zrako (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> @rice ne er meint nicht dich !!
> 
> Aber auf meinen Vorschlag is auch noch keiner eingegangen, wegen weil Teamangeln, wäre an nem Fremden Gewässer wahrscheinlich für den Erfolg der ja eigentlich im Hintergrund steht besser.


 
wir fischen in 2 er oder 3er teams#6

----------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## zrako (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> im Anfangspost sollten vieleicht gleich die Leuts gelistet werden die sich angemeldet haben und wenn die Bezahlung erfolgt ist dieses auch vermerken da der Trad ja scho recht lang ist und ma kein überblick hat wer da alles kommt.
> 
> so kann ma auch gleich schaue wo ma ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden kann


 
wird erledigt sobald ich die bestätigung für die ersten zahlungen habe

----------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Dann werde ich mit meinem Team den gesamt Sieg hollen mit einer Brasse:vik:.


Wie sieht es eignetlich Mit Essen, Gemeinschaftzelt u.s.w aus  würde mal Vorschlagen wir machen eine Liste 

wer was mit bringen würde oder wie seht ihr das??


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ zrako habs gerade auf der ersten Seite gelesen ^^

Joa ich mein Bierbänke un so wäre besser wen die Leute die in der nähe sind beschaffen würden, aber essen jeder bringt was mit der eine Kartoffelsalat, der andere Brot


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zrako@  Ein Kilo Baits  ist etwas wenig für diesen See wen du den Karpfen bestand kennst.

Das geile ist  so wars bei uns  wir konnten nach dem wir die Ruten abgelegt haben und gefüttert haben. sehen wie die karpfen kammen und  gefressen haben also die ruten waren nie länger drin wie 2 Stunden wo wir die plätze wusten.


----------



## zrako (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hat einer ne videokamera???
ein video von der ganzen aktion wär cool.
werd jedenfalls meine digicam mitnehmen, so hat man wenigstens schon bissi matrial für ne diashow:vik:

karpfen-joe meinte er hat noch n haufen tarnnetze als überdachung.

biertische wären auch ganz cool, bänke braucht man nicht unbedingt.
ich geh mal davon aus das sich jeder nen stuhl mitnimmt.

----------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hab zwei Garniturn in der Garage die passen ins Auto is Groß genug:q

der Gemeinschaftsplatz sollte scho nen bissel was her machen da es auch nen schönen eindruck hinterläßt

du solltest noch vermerken das es ohne GÜLTIGEN Fischerreischein kein Angeln möglich ist


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich könnte ja eine Diashow machen das wird kein Problem sein nur is die frage is der mit Metallica einverstanden ich glaube mal ja 

@ Ronny hier is schon ma ein Jugendlicher na jedenfalls noch hehe


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also denke mal ne camara wird schon einer haben.


Zum Thema Essen:
Ich Hätte die Möglichkeit im Metro (Fachhandel für Laden besitzer u.s.w einzukaufen) z.b das  Fleisch weil für sagen wir mal 20Läute im Supermarkt kaufen  wird schwer.

Zum Thema Füttern das würde ich nach Fängen u.s.w ein Grenzen denke mal jeder ist alt genug um zu wiesen wieviel mann sollte  und was nimmer gut ist.


----------



## zrako (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Zum Thema Essen:
> Ich Hätte die Möglichkeit im Metro (Fachhandel für Laden besitzer u.s.w einzukaufen) z.b das Fleisch weil für sagen wir mal 20Läute im Supermarkt kaufen wird schwer.


 
also ich nehm mir mein essen(flüssignahrung) selbst mit.......
salat usw. ess ich auch nicht alles, von daher......

aber ihr könnt das ja so machen

----------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Mir ist es egal war nur ein Angebot an alle  wir können es auch so machen das jeder sein fleisch selber mit bringt.


Gibts eigentlich noch was man klären sollte im Vorfeld??


----------



## zrako (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal war nur ein Angebot an alle wir können es auch so machen das jeder sein fleisch selber mit bringt.
> 
> 
> Gibts eigentlich noch was man klären sollte im Vorfeld??


 
die uhrzeit wann wir uns treffen, sowie die zeit an dem das angeln beginnt.
würde vorschlagen das wir uns so gegen 14 uhr treffen(manche werden vll etwas später kommen....freitags autobahn) und gegen 18uhr den startschuss zum fischen geben.
in der zwischenzeit kann man gemütlich die plätze verlosen, aufbauen, ausloten und noch was futtern(grillen)

----------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## Forellenangler91 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Den vorschlag von zrako find ich gut, dan kann man sich noch kennen lernen usw.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich und mein kumpel alex werde später kommen da er in Koblens unter der woche  arbeitet auser er beckommt frei dann sind wir schon früher am see und würden die boote u.s.w schon auf die halb inseln verteilen


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich werd wo auch etwas Früher da sein da ich frei nehm


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

!!! JOAH MÄNNER IST DAS GEIL !!!!:q

so stell ich mir das vor!!! das mit den biergarnituren is ne superidee!!! bitte nehm die 2 garnituern mit das reicht dann auch für 20 leutz!!!
das mit dem futterlimit werd ich nochma ausloten mitm zrako zusammen und der einfall mit der gemeinschaftsverpflegung außer metro is auch geil!!!
männer das wird klasse!!!
und ich werd definitiv n paar köfis und ne wallergerte mitnehmen |evil:^^
die bankdaten zum überweisen bekommt ihr von mir sobald ich die ersten 10 anmeldungen hab!!! 
jetzt hoffe ich noch das ich die woche auch noch das anmeldeformular vom verwalter bekomm und dann kanns eigentlich schon los gehen!!! kanns kaum noch erwarten!!!
das mit den tarnnetzen ginge auch klar von meiner seite her!!!
anmeldungen hab ich bisher von:
*Ronnywalter*
*rice*
*Zrako*


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ui der Termin is sogar scho eingetragen:

*Fr. 29.05.  
bis   Mo. 01.06.* *Karpfenanglertreffen Süd des Anglerboards.de 
unter der Leitung von Herrn Daniel Weiß.*
_Der Waller-Karpfensee ist zu diesem Termin 
für  Tageskartenangler   komplett   gesperrt_


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joah leute dann macht die socken scharf jetzt müss mer noch die leute zusammenbekommen!!! ich warte auf anmeldungen!!!
ich bin scho ein echter kerl oder??? lol hab ich des net super gemacht??? lobt mich mal ein wenig ich brauch das für mein ego... lach^^


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bei fragen einfach ne email oder ne nachricht im msn unter ab_karpfentreffen@yahoo.de


----------



## zrako (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

du bist mein held:q


----------



## rice (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> joah leute dann macht die socken scharf jetzt müss mer noch die leute zusammenbekommen!!! ich warte auf anmeldungen!!!
> ich bin scho ein echter kerl oder??? lol hab ich des net super gemacht??? lobt mich mal ein wenig ich brauch das für mein ego... lach^^



Hast schö Gemacht #6

Nu muß ich noch Ne Spule mit Geflochtne voll mache lassen|supergri


----------



## Forellenangler91 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Joa das läuft doch super un wenn das diese Jahr foppen sollte machen wirs nächstes jahr an nem anderen See damit jeder mal an der Reihe ist ^^


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich bin ja eh der meinung das man das jedes jahr veranstalten sollte und auch mal den see wechseln... bin mal gespannt wie das wird!!!
aber ich würd sagen bei 25mann an nem weiher mit 30 hektar wirds net langweilig!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> Hast schö Gemacht #6
> 
> Nu muß ich noch Ne Spule mit Geflochtne voll mache lassen|supergri


 
hoffst auf nen waller oder wie seh ich das???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So muss das laufen ,  Zum Thema Futter   denke mal das werden wir ohne grosse probleme hin beckommen oder??

zum essen war nur ein vorschlag von mir


----------



## rice (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ JOE 

na zu 100% Hoff ich auch einen schönen Waller ich komm nich über die Meter marke Hänge bei 98cm fest#q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

rice@ das wir  sich ändern am  Ab Treffen


----------



## rice (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Das Glaub ich auch hab mir das Video vom klopfen angeschaut


----------



## zrako (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wir werten aber NUR karpfen oder 

----------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## raabj (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so meine Anmeldung ist nun auch raus.....


----------



## Angler93 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hey..
als der See wäre für mich und meinen Kumpel fast perfekt.(Wir wohnen ca 15km weg:q und wollten diesen Sommer sowieso diesen See testen). Ich muss noch mit ihm und meinen Eltern reden. Würde sehr gerne kommen und finds übrigens total stark,dass ihr sowas auf die Beine gestellt habt.

Gruß


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

gut raabj hab se bekommen!!!
was heißt hier werten... lol
ich hab scho mal gesagt das das hier kein preisfischen wird... 
ich bin ja der meinung das man preise für die weiteste anreisen, den jüngsten angler usw vergeben sollte und net für den dicksten fisch... 
solltet ihr drauf bestehen den dicksten fisch zu prämieren dann denke ich das wir waller seperat werten sollten!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Denke mal es soll ein  Treffen werden,  wo man sich mal kennen Lernt auser im Bord  sich zuschreiben. Deswegen muss es nicht unbedingt sein  |rolleyes.

Wen es Preise gibt dann muß auch  Geld gesammelt werden.

Wie ist den eure meinung zu bedruckten T-shirt. Z.b mit der aufschrift Bordy treffen Südhunter 2009

Wäre Klasse wen ein Paar Jugendliche kommen  dann kann man euch was bei bringen  wen  ihr nicht alles schon kennt


----------



## raabj (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also das mit den T-shirts find ich eigentlich ganz cool.

Da müssen wir aufpassen nicht, dass uns die Jugendfischer am schluß noch was zeigen müssen #d


----------



## Angler93 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die t-shirts wären ne tolle Sache.
Aber keine Angst mein Kumpel und ich werden euch mit Sicherheit nichts zeigen.(wir angeln erst seit 2 1/2 Jahren auf Karpfen).Und wir würden uns über Tips freuen
Gruß


----------



## Forellenangler91 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich werde meine Anmeldung diese we auch noch abschicken, will mir sowas natürlich nicht entgehen lassen ^^


----------



## Forellenangler91 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Mit den T-shirts is ne klasse idee ich kann mir ja mal überlegen, so Designmässig un schicks dan einfach zrako, ich wäre für schwarze poloshirts mit neongrüner aufschrift ich lass mir was überlegen dürfte nicht lange dauern könnt ja sagen obs euch gefällt


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wegen shirts bin ich noch am schauen und das mit den preisen werden der zrako und ich uns nochma durch den kopf gehen lassen.. vll bekomm ich auch nen händler oder nen baithersteller ran der uns da was zuschießt


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich hätte da auch schon ein motiv und nen text...
nur muss jemand das ganze noch so bearbeiten das man es auf ein camouflageshirt drucken kann... lach

wie wärs mir 
*Southern Carphunters*
*(bild hier rein)*


*Meeting 2009*
*Zielfinger See*​
ach ja was mir noch einfällt... ich hab markus pelzer mal angeschrieben... vll hat der ja auch lust das er kommt und ein bisschen bleibt... ^^ ich denk da an gute tips und tricks und sushi boilies... lach^^
schwarzes polo klingt gut aber bitte ne weiße schrift und vll vom schriftsatz her was ausgefallenes... altdeutsch oder irgend was in der richtung!!!
werden ja mal sehen was das wird... wenn du das motiv so bearbeiten kannst das man das gut auf schwarz drucken kann dann mach ich mich ´mal aufn weg zum tshirtshop ich kenn da jemanden!!! die kohle muss halt dann vorher noch zusammen mit den 60öcken überwiesen werden... aber wie gesagt alle angemeldeten erhalten da noch die bankdaten. sobald die 25 plätze voll sind oder am 30.märz.. 
na dann ich warte immer noch auf anmeldungen​​


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Naja Pelzer halte ich nicht viel :-(  aber  du stellst einiges auf die beine und das ist lobenswert
Kannst mal bei extrembaits anfragen  oder auch ich  wäre mir egasl


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Zum Motive   SO IN DER ART HÄTTE ICHS MIR VORGESTELLT + DER nAME VORNE AUF DER bRUSTE VELEICHT


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

kennst du jemanden bei extrem baits??? wenn ja dann beruf ich mich auf dich wenn ich die anschreib!!!!


----------



## Forellenangler91 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also gut ich würde das Datum un den See aussen vorlassen sonnst müssten man jedes jahr ein neues shirt machen. Und das is zuviel Arbeit, und würde vor allem zu viel kosten. Ich hab jetzt die Sachen zum Teil fertig müsst euch noch was gedulden.

So das Bild ist jetzt in neongrün kann wenn ihr möchtet auch andere Farben nehmen, aber denke mir das neongrün auf schwarzen shirts gut lesbar ist, oder weiß. Jetzt ist die Frage machen wir shirts die was hochwertiger sind, also gestickt wäre mir am liebsten das ist aber bestimmt auch teuer. Ich möchte nämlich gerne shirts die lange halten un nicht nach der ersten wäsche kaputt ehen


----------



## zrako (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

t-shirts find ich auch ne gute idee.
allerdings werden die nicht so günstig sein, schätze mal so um die 20€, je nach aufschrift.

es gibt ja diese online-tshirt-creatoren.
ihr könnt ja mal n paar t-shirts entwerfen und von denen bilder machen.
anschliessend stimmen wir dann ab, welches genommen wird

----------------------------------------------------------
alle infos findet ihr im startposting


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Muss ja kein polo sein , die im Sommer an haben ist ein wenig zu warm finde ich  habe da eher an ein normales gedacht


----------



## Forellenangler91 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

naja ich mein es soll ja schon was gescheites sein, also ich fin ein Polo für so ein Event schon schöner


----------



## raabj (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist von der Temperatur, ende mai nicht zu früh für T-shirt wetter? Den ein T-shirt unterm Pulli ist ja auch nicht so der Hit. Von einem Pulli hätte man evt. mehr was sich wiederum im Preis spiegelt.


----------



## Forellenangler91 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Na gut ich mein ein schöner Pulli der nicht einläuft wie diesen dinger von fruit of the loom oder so was is schon schön, der sollte aber auch nicht so viel farbe verlieren ich mach mir mal gedanken das bild is fertig kann ich wegen mir in jeder belibiegen farbe machen alles kein problem


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Na gut ich mein ein schöner Pulli der nicht einläuft wie diesen dinger von fruit of the loom oder so was is schon schön, der sollte aber auch nicht so viel farbe verlieren ich mach mir mal gedanken das bild is fertig kann ich wegen mir in jeder belibiegen farbe machen alles kein problem


 
klasse sache kannst das ganze jetzt auch noch mit nem schriftzug in einklang bringen und mir dann mal an die mailadresse fürs treffen schicken oder einfach mal hier rein stellen!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



raabj schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist von der Temperatur, ende mai nicht zu früh für T-shirt wetter? Den ein T-shirt unterm Pulli ist ja auch nicht so der Hit. Von einem Pulli hätte man evt. mehr was sich wiederum im Preis spiegelt.


 
alter, pfingsten is sommer... naja fast zumindest... ich hock da schon mit shorts und shirt in birkenstock am wasser!!!


----------



## raabj (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

okay das werd ich dann ja sehen


----------



## zrako (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die zeltheizung bleibt jedenfalls daheim^^


----------



## rice (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Na gut ich mein ein schöner Pulli der nicht einläuft wie diesen dinger von fruit of the loom oder so was is schon schön, der sollte aber auch nicht so viel farbe verlieren ich mach mir mal gedanken das bild is fertig kann ich wegen mir in jeder belibiegen farbe machen alles kein problem




pass aber bei de Bilder auf das du nich nen  Coppiryt verletzt


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich würd mal sagen so ein pulli mit motiv kommt auf 40€

kaufen wir lieber bier von dem geld^^


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hehe bier is auch keine schlechte idee. Ne copyright werd ich wohl hoffentlich nicht damit verletzen habs ja selber gemacht ^^


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sag mal zrako... ich werd das gefühl net los dass du lieber besinnungslos am wasser vor dich hindöst als dass du fische fängst... lol


----------



## Angler93 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

noch ne frage: was ist denn eigentlich bei den 60Euronen inbegriffen?


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> sag mal zrako... ich werd das gefühl net los dass du lieber besinnungslos am wasser vor dich hindöst als dass du fische fängst... lol


besinnungslos nicht aber angeheitert#g


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Angler93 schrieb:


> noch ne frage: was ist denn eigentlich bei den 60Euronen inbegriffen?



nur die karte für 4 tage


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So ich habs jetzt fertig mit bild usw. alles was dabei is, kann mehr machen wenn irgendwelche anregungen sind.


----------



## suchti (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ Forellenangle91
Sieht doch garich mal so schlecht aus^^
Ich würde den Karpfen aber auf der Rücken machen.
PS. Wie viel kostet es für Jungfischer?


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Was meinst du mit die Karpfen auf den Rücken machen ?


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit die Karpfen auf den Rücken machen ?



prbier hier mal was zu machen
http://www.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/T-Shirt-gestalten/Selbst-gestalten-59/


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



suchti schrieb:


> @ Forellenangle91
> Sieht doch garich mal so schlecht aus^^
> Ich würde den Karpfen aber auf der Rücken machen.
> PS. Wie viel kostet es für Jungfischer?



momentan auch noch 60€, evt. kann man mit dem pächter etwas handeln


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi alle zusammen!

Bin noch neu hier, und angle seit diesem Jahr auf Karpfen, und hab meinen Angelschein erst letztes Jahr gemacht! Also bin da ziemlich unerfahren!
Doch die Idee von euch ist echt super und würde gerne auch kommen, wenn ihr mich ein wenig unterstützt und beraten tut beim Angeln! Komme aus Reutlingen, und von daher ist das nicht wirklich weit weg! 
Hab auch noch gar kein Zelt, wie soll ich denn dann übernachten?#c
Aber denke ich hol mir einfach dann eines bis dahin...ich komme aber allein, und kenne ja so gut wie keinen von euch, mit wem kann ich dann angeln? Allein machts ja auch kein spass...lol

Gruß


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Klar unterstüttzen wir dich haste den schon mal auf Karpfen mehrere Tage geangelt ????


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen!
> 
> Bin noch neu hier, und angle seit diesem Jahr auf Karpfen, und hab meinen Angelschein erst letztes Jahr gemacht! Also bin da ziemlich unerfahren!
> Doch die Idee von euch ist echt super und würde gerne auch kommen, wenn ihr mich ein wenig unterstützt und beraten tut beim Angeln! Komme aus Reutlingen, und von daher ist das nicht wirklich weit weg!
> ...



hallo
da findet sich schon irgend jemand, das sollte kein problem werden!!!!
wir fischen ja sowieso in 2er oder 3er teams.


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@forellenangler91 Ne, hab noch nicht auf Karpfen über mehrere Tage gefischt! Wäre für mich dann was neues...

@zrako Alles klar, das freut mich...

Dann bin ich am start...

Werd dem Karpfen-Joe dann mal bescheid geben


----------



## raabj (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Stellt der Verwalter anforderungen bezüglich unserem Tackel?


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wieso nimmste Blockhütte mit ? ^^


----------



## crossfire (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Wieso nimmste Blockhütte mit ? ^^




Ne es gibt da manchmal ein paar Vorschriften wie Haken ohne Wiederhaken,Grünes Zelt.....


----------



## raabj (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So wie ich das gelesen hab ist nicht einmal eine Abhakmatte erforderlich.


----------



## rice (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



raabj schrieb:


> So wie ich das gelesen hab ist nicht einmal eine Abhakmatte erforderlich.




so etwas sollte eigentlich jeder Haben des gehört nu ma zur Grundausstatung


----------



## raabj (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> so etwas sollte eigentlich jeder Haben des gehört nu ma zur Grundausstatung


 
das war ja nur ein Beispiel. 
Aber wen es auf einmal heißt es dürfen nur haken ohne wiederhaken benutzt werden schauts z.B bei mir schlecht aus.


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Dan käufste dir ein paar, und machst se dan am see fertig


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen!
> 
> Bin noch neu hier, und angle seit diesem Jahr auf Karpfen, und hab meinen Angelschein erst letztes Jahr gemacht! Also bin da ziemlich unerfahren!
> Doch die Idee von euch ist echt super und würde gerne auch kommen, wenn ihr mich ein wenig unterstützt und beraten tut beim Angeln! Komme aus Reutlingen, und von daher ist das nicht wirklich weit weg!
> ...


 
kannst gerne mit mir fischen


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Alles klar, ich denke da wird sich sicher jemand finden der die drei tage mit mir aushält...lol...


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich denke da wird sich sicher jemand finden der die drei tage mit mir aushält...lol...



wie alt bist du denn, fals man fragen darf?


----------



## allgäucarp (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich bin auch dabei. Ich wohne 140 km weg, da kann man schon schnell mal vorbei kommen. Ich komme mit zwei Freunden, einer von denen ist aber kein Mitglied im AB. Ich hoffe das macht nichts, ansonsten soll er sich halt noch im Board anmelden. Mal mit ein paar anderen ein verlängertes Wochenende zu angeln ist sicher  echt super. Man kann Erfahrungen austauschen und von den anderen noch was lernen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hat sich einiges getahn  bin grad in der letzten runde mit berichtsheft schreiben.

Brolly wäre kein problem hab im keller noch ein 2 stehn.

Zum Motiv sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ ice t kein problem zeig dir gerne alles machen we dan zusammen mit karpfen joe wenn der lsut darauf hat ???


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ronny meinste zrako hat noch eins gemacht ihr könnt euch ja aussuchen welches ihr haben wollt stell das von zrako mal rein, der hatte da echt ne gute idee wär ich nie im leben drauf gekommen. wie gesagt is von Zrako


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Sieht aus  geil aus   Also fals jemand was fehlt einfach sagen,  ein brolly   könnte ich zu verfügung stellen


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich denk mal dan nehmen wir das was ich also letzes darein gestellt habe nun is die frage wie teuer wird das wenn wirs aufn shirt machen ?


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

min 40€


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also wen ich ein polo kaufe vom verein  bezahle ich 5 euro  iost auch bedruckt puliy kostet auch 5 euro

zun den polos  die kann man ja in   bestellen  billige  und dan zum drucken geben  oder wollt ihr gute kaufen für 20-30euro??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ist hier im bord  nicht sowas wie ein bedrucker shop??


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also wen dan dinger die schon was aushalten bin ich der meinung wen das nämlich mit dem see keine einmalige sache wird sondern wir jedes jahr so ein treffen haben sollten wir schon ordentliche shirts haben oda ?

Ok dan verabschiede ich mich schon mal für eine Woche hab Berufsschule in Mayen bis dan


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie wärs denn hiermit:vik:


----------



## tarpoon (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

:q

genau und als überschrift:

TARPOON IST DER GEILSTE:vik:


----------



## zrako (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



tarpoon schrieb:


> :q
> 
> genau und als überschrift:
> 
> TARPOON IST DER GEILSTE:vik:



dann musst du dir aber ne glatze schneiden:q


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> wie alt bist du denn, fals man fragen darf?


 
Bin 25, und klar darfst du fragen...


----------



## zrako (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

alles klar, dann haben wir das geklärt


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> @ ice t kein problem zeig dir gerne alles machen we dan zusammen mit karpfen joe wenn der lsut darauf hat ???


 
Ja Klar, das kann man gerne machen, kein Problem! Ein anderer User, der Teddy, meinte der kommt auch mit, und hat gefragt ob man zusammen angelt, das kann man ja dann alles noch an ort und stelle ausmachen, aber generell steht nix im weg Forellenangler...


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Sieht aus geil aus  Also fals jemand was fehlt einfach sagen, ein brolly könnte ich zu verfügung stellen


 
Hey Ronny, mich kennste ja schon...grins...also ich komme auf das Angebot zurück mit dem Brolly....da ich bis Jetzt ja noch keines habe...


----------



## zrako (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> Ja Klar, das kann man gerne machen, kein Problem! Ein anderer User, der Teddy, meinte der kommt auch mit, und hat gefragt ob man zusammen angelt, das kann man ja dann alles noch an ort und stelle ausmachen, aber generell steht nix im weg Forellenangler...



alles klar dann hau gleich mal die anmeldung ruas, infos sieht startposting...
ich hau mich in die kiste
gute n8


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So, jetzt hab ich alle Fragen mal beantwortet...wollt nur noch zu dem Shirt sagen das es echt eine Hammer Idee ist und ich auf jedenfall eines nehme! 

Aber mit dem bedrucken, da sollte doch vorne, sowie hinten was drauf stehen/sein, oder findet ihr nicht??


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> alles klar dann hau gleich mal die anmeldung ruas, infos sieht startposting...
> ich hau mich in die kiste
> gute n8


 

Ich hab dem Joe bereits die Anmeldung abgeschickt...weiß nicht ob der noch was genaueres wissen will, steht aber zumindest alles drin was sollte glaub ich...

gute nacht...


----------



## meenzer83 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

halllo @all#h,

super sache was ihr hier so aufgebaut habt,komme aus der nähe mainz warte noch auf die antwort vom kumpel wenn der ha sagt sind wir auch dabei,weil alleine is das schon ein bisschen weit wegen sprit halt oder kommt jemand noch aus der gegen mainz??

sind knapp 300 km von mir


----------



## zrako (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



meenzer83 schrieb:


> halllo @all#h,
> 
> super sache was ihr hier so aufgebaut habt,komme aus der nähe mainz warte noch auf die antwort vom kumpel wenn der ha sagt sind wir auch dabei,weil alleine is das schon ein bisschen weit wegen sprit halt oder kommt jemand noch aus der gegen mainz??
> 
> sind knapp 300 km von mir



hi mainz is nicht weit weg, bloss sind wir schon zu zweit....
wenn du nen vw bus hättest würde es gehn^^


----------



## meenzer83 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

nein ein vw bus net aber ich könnte evtl. den sintra von meiner mutter nehmen dann hätten wir auch ne anhänger kupplung dran.

warte jetzt ma was mein kumpel schreibt:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So langsam füllt es sich ja #6, wie sieht es eigentlich bei den anderen aus im norden


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hier wäre mal ein Shop wo  drücken würde   http://www.printplanet.de/_doorway/..._73c23d53cbdf73b28c9751450a10f731__1233008313


----------



## teddy88 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

anmeldung hab ich gestern abend schon versandt......aber steh leider noch nicht auf der liste, was los?
fehler bei mir oder war der verwalter noch nich on^^

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Der Verwalter war noch nicht on.  Keine angst du bist auch dabei


----------



## teddy88 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ronny
gutgut..........spinnt icq wieder?weil de nich on bist^^

mfg ted


----------



## allgäucarp (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hab vorgestern auch ne mail geschickt.
Weiß aber nicht ob sie angekommen ist, weil mein PC zur Zeit ein klein bisschen spinnt. Oder waren die Angaben zu dürftig, hatte kaum Zeit.
Wäre auf jeden Fall gerne dabei, würde wie gesagt noch zwei Freunde mitbringen. Einer ist halt noch kein Mitglied im AB, liegt aber wohl daran, dass er nicht oft online ist. Er könnte sich aber noch registrieren lassen.


----------



## teddy88 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ allgäucarp
 wird wohl an deim PC liegen, weil ich bin jetz dabei.......machs halt nochmal.........mit den erforderlichen kriterien......
mfg ted|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

allgäucarp@ willkomen  

Teddy jetzt bist du angemeldet seite 1 )

Wegen den shirts IM  nord theread hat jemand nen beckanten  wo bedruckt da könnte man doch mal nach fragen würde ich über nehmen wen ihr wollt??


----------



## teddy88 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wegen mir kannst/darfst des gern übernehmen!!.......

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Erst mal abwarten  was die anderen meinen zu diesem shop.

   Hier mal der Link Dazu    

www.shirt-instyle.de


----------



## zrako (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> Hab vorgestern auch ne mail geschickt.
> Weiß aber nicht ob sie angekommen ist, weil mein PC zur Zeit ein klein bisschen spinnt. Oder waren die Angaben zu dürftig, hatte kaum Zeit.
> Wäre auf jeden Fall gerne dabei, würde wie gesagt noch zwei Freunde mitbringen. Einer ist halt noch kein Mitglied im AB, liegt aber wohl daran, dass er nicht oft online ist. Er könnte sich aber noch registrieren lassen.


 

hast du die anmeldung für 3 leute abgeschickt?


----------



## allgäucarp (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ja hab ich.

Ist doch nicht schlimm? Wir drei sind meistens zusammen beim fischen, da dachte ich ich melde uns drei gleich zusammen an.


----------



## canale grande (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi @ all#h
wäre auch gerne bei eurem Treffen dabei gewesen....
hab aber zu dem Termin leider andere Aktion#q
Ansonsten..... Glückwunsch zu eurer Locatin...
sieht super aus der See und hat schöne Fische......
Wünsch euch viel Spaß bei eurem...Event....
denk mal ...das solche Events Selbstläufer sind und immer genügend Jungs anzieht.....hoffe auf eine Vortsetzung fürs
nächste Jahr.....dann hoffentlich mit passendem Termin....
meinerseits......dann mache ich mich auch mal auf... in den
schönen Süden.....ihr habt halt geile Gewässer ...mit mächtigen Fischen#6
mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Spinnfisch (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hallo 
wieviel kostet den die Angelerlaubnis für Jugendliche?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Spinnfisch@  auf der hp steht 15euro pro tag  aber da wir ihn ja mieten wird es biliger einafach ne email kurt schreiben  die steht auf der ersten seite


----------



## zrako (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> Ja hab ich.
> 
> Ist doch nicht schlimm? Wir drei sind meistens zusammen beim fischen, da dachte ich ich melde uns drei gleich zusammen an.


 
ne is natürlich nicht schlimm
könntest du mal die namen posten, damit ich sie in die liste tragen kann


----------



## allgäucarp (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

klar zrako,
der eine ist Fassl, seit einer Woche Mitglied im AB, und heißt eigentlich David. Erkommt aus Vils in Östereich. Der Zweite heißt Martin, ist zur Zeit zwar noch nicht Mitglied im AB, kann sich aber schnell noch ändern. Er kommt wie ich aus Pfronten.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos von uns.
Der reihe nach:
Martin, Fassl und ich


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> klar zrako,
> der eine ist Fassl, seit einer Woche Mitglied im AB, und heißt eigentlich David. Erkommt aus Vils in Östereich. Der Zweite heißt Martin, ist zur Zeit zwar noch nicht Mitglied im AB, kann sich aber schnell noch ändern. Er kommt wie ich aus Pfronten.
> Hier noch ein paar Fotos von uns.
> Der reihe nach:
> Martin, Fassl und ich


 

alles klar, danke, wurde eingetragen:m


:vik:jetzt haben wir auch ein paar senioren dabei


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so leute tschuldigt bitte dass ich so lange nix mehr von mir hören hab lassen!!!
mein pc is am we abgeschmiert und es ging gar nix mehr!!! hatte schon ein richtig schlechtes gewissen wegen euch!!
so, ich habe bis jetzt emails von:
Allgäucarp
Fassl
Martin
Teddy88
IcE_T_RuLeZ_
Ronnywalter +1
Forellenangler91
Rice
Raabj
ich
meine alte
mein kumpel markus
Zrako +1

so... das dürfte dann ja was werden!!!
hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse wegen der verzögerung


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hey Joe, wegen der Verzögerung, denke ich nicht das dir deswegen jemand den kopf abreißt...lach
aber ich hab noch ne Frage, ich stehe zwar drauf, aber meine Freundin wollte auch mit und steht nicht drin, halt nicht zum angeln, sondern wollt halt die paar tage dabei sein...stehen in deiner Liste nur die wo angeln drin, oder wie? 

Grüßle


----------



## teddy88 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

simmt, wollt ich ja au no fragen, meine freundinn wollt nur n tag kommen oder evtl einmal da schlafen, macht des probleme oder geht des klar??

mfg ted


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Spinnfisch@  auf der hp steht 15euro pro tag  aber da wir ihn ja mieten wird es biliger einafach ne email kurt schreiben  die steht auf der ersten seite


ok
ich weiß noch net 100%ig ob ich komm aber wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So Das bin ich im gestreiften oberteil mal was anderes wie immer nur nen carp hoch zuhalten da seh ich immer so ungeflägt aus


----------



## tarpoon (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so liebe leute, 

mein kumpel macht euch die schwarzen polos für ca. 13 euro das stück...
(das heist polo inklusive aufdruck)

gruß heiko


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> simmt, wollt ich ja au no fragen, meine freundinn wollt nur n tag kommen oder evtl einmal da schlafen, macht des probleme oder geht des klar??
> 
> mfg ted



kein problem#6 
falls die noch ein paar hübsche freundinen hat, kann sie die auch gerne mitbringen

hab noch platz in meinem zelt:vik:


----------



## Forellenangler91 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Das mit 13 Euro hört sich gut an ich glaube da wird keiner hinterherr kommen. Also ich bin damit einverstanden. Aber is das so en billig druck oder Flockendruck, oder so was ???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hehe nix da erst komm mal ich  dran  mit mädels du kannst die bigis Drillen


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Hehe nix da erst komm mal ich  dran  mit mädels du kannst die bigis Drillen



in deine barrake will doch eh keine:q


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hey, 13 euro ist ja ein super preis...

hey, wenn da noch hübsche mädels kommen, dann lass ich meine freundin daheim....
Spass, mensch wenn die des lesen würd, dann hängt net der karpfen am haken sondern ich...lol


----------



## Forellenangler91 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Was hör ich da weiber das hört sich ja mal nicht schlecht an, sorg mal dafür das da auch n paar in meinem alta sin, dan nimm ich mir n partyzelt mit oder sowas damit die da alle rein passn hehe^^

@ ice t geh ma in icq on


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Was hör ich da weiber das hört sich ja mal nicht schlecht an, sorg mal dafür das da auch n paar in meinem alta sin, dan nimm ich mir n partyzelt mit oder sowas damit die da alle rein passn hehe^^



wo soll man die denn herzaubern????

es sind nur grüne oder camoflagefarbene zelte erlaubt


----------



## rice (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wann Kommt die Mail mit de konnto Daten ?


----------



## Forellenangler91 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dan streich ich mein zelt ganz einfach ^^ ein Eimer farbe un gut is, oder du denkst es dir einfach grün


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> Wann Kommt die Mail mit de konnto Daten ?




habs ihm schon geschrieben, das er sie jetzt abschicken kann


----------



## teddy88 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> kein problem#6
> falls die noch ein paar hübsche freundinen hat, kann sie die auch gerne mitbringen
> 
> hab noch platz in meinem zelt:vik:


 
@ zrako ich glaub die stehen nich drauf zu einem nach karpfen und boilie müffelnden unbekanten in den schlafsack zu kriechen!!
sowas erfordert jahrelange prägung und geduld.....

mfg ted


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

da versteht wohl jemand keinen spass#c


----------



## teddy88 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> kein problem#6
> falls die noch ein paar hübsche freundinen hat, kann sie die auch gerne mitbringen
> 
> hab noch platz in meinem zelt:vik:


 

-> des war ne ernste frage un deswegen kann ich auf so ne (sry im vorraus) unqualifizierte antwort echt verzichten|kopfkrat

mfg ted


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

erstens gabs ja ne qualifizierte antwort
und zweitens sollten wir uns, wenn du keinen spass verstehst, besser aus dem wege gehn.
denn ich bin ein spassvogel^^


----------



## teddy88 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

nich dass es jetz so rüberkomt, ich versteh au spass, nur in 2 bereichen nicht ;freundinn und tiere..........sonst bin ich au n spassiger mensch, da musst dir also keine sorgen machen bzw mir ausm weg gehen!!#h

mfg ted

aber bei dem o.g genannten thema seh ich rot #q


----------



## zrako (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

deine freundin war ja auch nicht das,  bzw. vergebene frauen sind für mich kein, thema#6

nur mal so am rande erwähnt.....
es stehen uns duschen zur verfügung


----------



## raabj (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zrako meinte ja nicht DEINE freundin sondern die freundinen von ihr.


----------



## teddy88 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

is doch ok ich habs schon kapiert!#6.........


un ich werd se mal fragen ob se freundinen hat die auf angler stehen ( wäre mir leider nicht bekannt) *g* 

mfg


----------



## zrako (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie siehts jetzt mit den t-shirts aus???

welches motiv nehmen wir?
welche tshirtfarbe?

ich wäre für oliv oder weiss, mit schwarzer schrift und schwarzem logo.

wenn die dinger gut aussehn, nehm ich gleich 2-3st.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> So Das bin ich im gestreiften oberteil mal was anderes wie immer nur nen carp hoch zuhalten da seh ich immer so ungeflägt aus


nehm die alle mit... dann lass ich meine alte auch daheim... lol dennen zeigen wir schon wie ma mit ner rute umgeht... lol


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> Wann Kommt die Mail mit de konnto Daten ?


 1-2 tage nach anmeldeschluss oder sobald die 25plätze ausgebucht sind


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich fänd ja n olives oder n tarndruckfarbenes tshirt bessser als schwarz... denke mal des passt besser zum karpfenfischen


----------



## raabj (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich hätte lieber eine etwas dunklere farbe genommen und nicht unbedingt weiß. Wir sind schließlich in der Natur da sieht mein T-shirt gleich aus wie die Sau. Naja wen es weiß wird werde ich dann wohl auch 2 nehmen müssen.


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ja, also für weiß bin ich auch nicht, wird ja voll schnell dreckig..zumindest bei mir...lol
aber ich nehm auf jedenfall 2, da meine alte auch eins anziehen muss..lach...
und welches muster kommt den nun drauf?!
grüßle


----------



## teddy88 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sodelö, also ich nehme au 2 stück, bin aber au für dunklere Farben (olivgrün find ich n super vorschlag)


mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also mein tackel bleibt daheim  und nehm dann mal die frauen mit:m

ZU DEN SHIRTS . ALSO ICH WÄRE AUCH FÜR OLIVE ODER SCHWARZ  wollten wir keine Polos??

Für bestellungen wen alles geklärt ist  würde ich mal sagen ne email an karpfen joe oder?? dann hat alles hand und fuss und muss nicht immer nachgelessen werden hier wer wieviele will


----------



## Forellenangler91 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ja wir wollten Polos nehmen dabei is es geblieben, bei dem logo auch mit der schrift lass ich mir noch was einfallen oder ? wer findet den das die vom letzten mal in Ordnung war also die Schrift?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Stell sie doch mal ein die vorschläge  dan können wir ja abstimmen


----------



## Forellenangler91 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hier mal ein paar vorschläge


----------



## Forellenangler91 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

der andere is ein paar seiten vorher drinne


----------



## zrako (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so wie es aussieht gibts ibei http://www.shirt-instyle.de keine olivfarbenen shirts.
bleibt also nur schwarz, da die meisten ja nicht weiss wollen


----------



## allgäucarp (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Senioren?!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Von den shitrt`s ,lieber schwarz wie oliv, oliv erinnert mich an den Barras.
Ausscheider 10/99, lange ist es her.
Kann man eigentlich auch sein eigenes Boot mitbringen?
Und wir sind nicht alt, wir sehen nur so aus!!


----------



## zrako (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> Senioren?!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Und wir sind nicht alt, wir sehen nur so aus!!


 
woher kommt das wohl|rolleyes´

soweit mir bekannt ist darf man sein boot auch mitbringen.
motoren sind verboten.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

boah hab ich nen brand... kann net mehr schlafen weil ich durst hab und nix mehr im haus außer jacky cola, bier und leitungswasser... lol

naja also ganz ehrlich n olives shirt wäre schon geiler alsn schwarzes polo... müsste halt so n richtiges nato oliv sein... lol na der text is mir eigentlich hübsch egal solange da net "blue oyster tour 2009" draufsteht lach^^
sry ich hab nen clown gefrühstückt... lol
joah männer die bestellung an mich und dann schick ich die an den forellenangler91 weiter damit er das klar machen kann mit dem druck oder wer wollte das nochma machen??? ronny???
|kopfkrat


----------



## teddy88 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

*g* ich hab noch schnell n vorschlag, jetz stellt EINER ale bisherigen logos/schriftzüge und zur Auswahl stehende Farben der shirts rein!!

dann kann man sich besser entscheiden!!
..

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So bin au wieder unter den Lebenden.  So wie schon  teddy geschrieben hat würde ich es auch machen ist es einfach übersichtlicher.


----------



## zrako (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*















 
die farben können noch geändert werden


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich wäre fürs erste


----------



## zrako (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

soll mir recht sein, bei oliv sollte die schrift+karpfen schwarz sein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Schauen wir einfach was die mehrheit will


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hallo,


vielleicht komme ich auch vorbei,euch besuchen!!
Wollte eh mal wieder mit Spezl Olli auf dem Zielfinger ne Schlepptour auf Hecht wiederholen!!!!!!!!!

















































.......Spaß!!#h 

Wünsche euch gutes Gelingen und hoffe,daß mittlerweile gewichtigere Wasserschweine in der Zwischenzeit eingesetzt wurden!!


VG Matze


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also  über  wenig fänge mach ich mir keine sorgen  und über die grösse au et, matze dein talent zum bilder machen  würde ich zurück greifen wen du oben wärst


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Mach ich doch gerne!!!!!!!!!!#6#6

Stimmt,da sehen deine Carp´s immer gleich doppelt so groß aus....

siehe:

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/5378/img0856wb1.jpg


----------



## teddy88 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> soll mir recht sein, bei oliv sollte die schrift+karpfen schwarz sein


 
-> dem is nix hinzuzufügen, bin für das erste logo.ausserdem find ich  oliv + schwarzen für schriftzug/logo super, wobei es mir au gefällt wie es momentan ist schwarz mit giftgrün^^


mfg ted


----------



## teddy88 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



maesox schrieb:


> Mach ich doch gerne!!!!!!!!!!#6#6
> 
> Stimmt,da sehen deine Carp´s immer gleich doppelt so groß aus....
> 
> ...


 
-> ronny sieht echt angestrengt aus, mit seinen gestreckten armen^^........:g

mfg ted


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Du weißt ja sicher wie das ist!!!!


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ja und vor allem ein paar anscheinend ganz "Ernste"......


----------



## teddy88 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@maesox.......meinst du mich?

mfg ted


----------



## teddy88 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hey ronny wie lief deine prüfung??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Sobald alle wieder am Wasser sind sieht das hier wieder anderst aus


----------



## rice (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also das erste ist sehr ansprechend .

öhm Ernst bleibt zuhause:q|wavey:


----------



## zrako (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die schrift könnte man noch, um das 3 fache, vergrössern


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hey ich finde auch das erste sieht echt gut aus...aber ich hätte noch nen vorschlag. so wie des ja aussieht, wird da logo ja hintgn draufgedruckt...aber wir könnten doch vorne auf brusthöhe noch was kleines drucken, so wie man des bei den meisten shirts sieht...wisst ihr was ich meine????


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also männer ich hab nen tshirtfuzzi bei mir in der nähe und der macht uns sogar olivgrüne polos!!! muss nur noch den genauen preis checken und dann schau mer weiter... wärt ihr damit einverstanden das er sein logo draufhaut dann wirds bestimmt billiger!!!
und noch was... southern carpmeeting klingt gut aber ich würd der "ab" weglassen und lieber ne jahrenszahl dazu machen damit man sieht wer beim ersten mal dabei war... lol
ich wart immer noch auf 16 anmeldungen...


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich hab meine Anmeldung grade losgeschickt
das erste bild ist gut
wie is das mit dem shirt denn
kommt das bild hinten drauf ? wenn ja könnte man ja vorne auf brusthöhe southern carpmeeting 2009 schreiben 
ich find ma könnte das AB weglassen und 2009 unter carpmeeting schreiben


----------



## zrako (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

es sind nur noch 9 plätze frei


----------



## teddy88 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sehr gut, da kriegen wir ja langsam den ganzen see!!

mfg ted


----------



## Fassl (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi ich währe auch dabei 
Hätte auch nen Grafiker an der Hand ich frag ihn mal ob er uns auch nen Entwurf machen würde Für einein pulli 
Ich werde dann seinen vorschlag hier Posten also bis die tage


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

fasssl @ Wilkommen on Bord  schau mal hier sin ein Paar Vorschläge  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145592&page=18

Also ich würde 2 nehmen eins in Schwarz,und in olive


----------



## Fassl (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ja wenn es in Ordnung geht würde ich den Entwurf von meinem Bekannten (er ist Grafiker) auch gerne Posten

ich hätte mir es so vorgestellt

Vorne

Southern Carpmeeting 
           2009
    darunter ein Bild


Rückseite:


www.anglerboard.de (in gebogener schrift im bereich der Schulter blätter in giftgrün)

darunter dann 

CATCH & RELEASE


wenn der entwurf fertig ist Poste ich ihn halt


----------



## zrako (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ja mach mal!!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

können wir das auch umdrehen... lol ab vorne drauf und des andere hinten??? lach ach nochwas... mein tshirtfuzzi macht uns nen guten preis und das noch für gute shirts... ich stell euch mal nen link zu den shirts rein und vor allem es gibt se auch in XXXL was mir persönlich wichtig is... lol will ja da net bauchfrei rumlaufen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach joah was mir da noch so einfällt... schickt mir mal des logo und die vorschläge dann lass ich die mal bei meinem shirtfuzzi bearbeiten und ma eins machen dann mach ich bilder von und stell euch des so rein wie ich mir des vorstell und natürlich stell ich auch alle anderen möglichkeiten on!!!


----------



## zrako (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hier mal meine creation

macht mal ein paar vorschläge bzgl. der schrift


----------



## rice (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Des is Perfeckt


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@zrako
des is echt gut, aber
ich fand die vorherige schrift besser

mal ne frage zum see:
braucht ma da ne schlagschnur für seerosen muscheln oder scharfe steine?


----------



## zrako (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie findste die???


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich hab auch mal was gemacht aber des kamma net hochladen wegen zuviel kapazität


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so leutz ich war heut mal beim tshirt menschen zwecks oliven polos und hab da auch scho mal n logo machen lassen und der hat mir des auch ma schnell aufn shirt gedruckt damit ich seh wies von der quali her rüberkommt... foto folgt in wenigen minuten. ich würde mal das www.anglerboard.de vorne klein auf die brust machen lassen oder unter das 2009 bzw ich würds halt ganz weglassen... lol also mit ***** quali polo und druck würde das ganze bei ca 25-30 € liegen!!! also je mehr ihr wollt desto teurer wirds aber wir hatten uns ja drauf geeinigt das es nur saugute qualität sein soll und die hat einfach ihren preis


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

leute macht euch da net so viele illusionen was ma noch alles auf des shirt draufdrucken könnte... ihr müsst auch mal dran denken dass es teurer wird je mehr drauf soll und ich hab keine lust nen fuffi für n shirt hinzulegen!!! so wie gesagt ich hab mir mal n probeshirt machen lassen damit man ma sieht wie des aussieht!!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> so leutz ich war heut mal beim tshirt menschen zwecks oliven polos und hab da auch scho mal n logo machen lassen und der hat mir des auch ma schnell aufn shirt gedruckt damit ich seh wies von der quali her rüberkommt... foto folgt in wenigen minuten. ich würde mal das www.anglerboard.de vorne klein auf die brust machen lassen oder unter das 2009 bzw ich würds halt ganz weglassen... lol also mit ***** quali polo und druck würde das ganze bei ca 25-30 € liegen!!! also je mehr ihr wollt desto teurer wirds aber wir hatten uns ja drauf geeinigt das es nur saugute qualität sein soll und die hat einfach ihren preis



kostet des eig. mehr wenn manche polos nehmen und manche normale shirts?


----------



## zrako (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sieht doch gut aus!!!!


----------



## teddy88 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

*g* ich sag ja nur #6#6#6#6 -> sehr geil

mfg ted


----------



## teddy88 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

stimmt, ich mag polos au, aber t-shirts fänd ich zusätzlich au no geil......also ich bin für beides zu begeistern!

mfg ted


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie kann man denn graphik vorschläge hochladen 
ich hab meinen komprimiert aber braucht trotzdem noch zuviel speicher obwohl es nicht größer als zrakos vorschlag is


----------



## raabj (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich find des shirt sieht super aus. Und vorne kommt dann "nur" der name drauf ?


----------



## zrako (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich denke das motiv steht!


----------



## teddy88 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

think so^^

ich finds super, nur was vorne draufkommt weiß ich nu nicht genau!!

mfg ted


----------



## Fassl (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wenn ihr noch etwas gedult habt die woche sollte ich meinen Grafik Vorschlag bekommen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus das logo.
Spinnfisch@ Schlag Schnurr ist Pflicht an einigen stellen hast du  grosse Steine u.s.w im Wasser und einige Muschelfelder.
Mir hats ne 0,27 geflecht angescheuert das dazu :-(


----------



## tarpoon (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich sag es noch mal polo + druck = 13 euro )


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joah alter kannste auch machen aber ich bin halt für was gescheites und die ich machen lass die werden von nem profi gemacht und sind auch wirklich sauber verarbeitet. des polo is ne 100% baumwolle quali mit 215g/m² also schon was ordentliches und kein schund. tshirts müssten auch machbar sein und würden auch net mehr höchstens weniger kosten lol.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joah des mit dem namen vorne drauf werden wir uns noch ausquatschen... ging schon... nur was halt dann drauf soll müsst ihr mir halt schreiben wenn ihr mir die größe usw schickt!!! ich heiß zwar im wahren leben Daniel aber ich werd mir meinen Joe halt drucken lassen^^
wisst ihr was mir grad so einfällt???  langsam wird mal n dickes lob für euch alle fällig weil ihr wirklich an einem strang mitzieht!!!
!!!Ganz große Klasse Männer!!!:m
weiter so und seht zu dass die restlichen 9 bzw 10 plätze noch voll werden. können auch 11 sein weil ich von meinem kumpel und meiner alten noch keine feste zusage hab wegen urlaub usw!!! also gas geben damit der mist wasserdicht wird!!!
freut mich echt das mit und für euch organisieren zu dürfen!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wir haben ja noch zeit etwas zum entscheiden#6

Hat ergend jenmand  noch Fragen zum See u.s.w??,

oder muss noch was Organiesiert werden??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also bei mir könnte mein Kumpel aus der Schweiz noch dazu stoßen ist aber auch noch im Wasser ob er Urlaub beckommt oder nicht.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

haben wir jemanden ortsansässigen da??? zwecks verpflegung etc... lol oder jemand der über metro günstig an steaks und bauchfleisch rankommt... nen bäcker für die semmeln usw...
ich bin ja der meinung das man das futter net pro rute und tag rechnen sollte sondern bin eher dafür dass man sagt 12 kg oder so... lol 
und man sollte sich vll auch auf einen boilie einigen weil ma da vll noch nen sponsor an land ziehen könnte!!! außerdem sinds dann faire chancen auch für die jungfischer weil ich glaub kaum das der spinnangler von seinen eltern 16kg boilies für 4 tage bekommt wenns kg bei 15€ oder so liegt... lol sollte ja auch fair zugehen... lach
hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das mein... net das einer mit nem premiumboilie anrückt und der andere fischt mit billig erdbeer murmeln... lach^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also Metro habe ich ja angeboten#6.

Zu den Baits wir könnten doch mal Extrembait fragen.

Ich bring selber gerollte mit warscheinlich  mit aber vom Grund gedanke stimmts scho.


wens an dem Fehlt kann ich ihm ja was geben, wen er in meinem Team ist  wird eh alles geteilt#6


----------



## teddy88 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also , ich find au dass des mit den murmeln noch n großes prob ist, carpcatcher 2401 und ich wollen die tage noch selber murmeln rollen, aber für zielfingen sollten wir uns auf eine Marke einigen, z.b Extremebaits und da soll sich dann jeder 10 kilo im Eimer und noch 2 Kilo im Säckchen kaufen, dann kann man mit Sorten n bissle variieren und sofern nicht beide Teammitglieder die Gleiche geschmacksrichtung haben können die auch tauschen.

und ich werd au ma nachhaken obs bei ner großen bestellung bei meinem dealer n bissle billiger wird, bzw ich bin mit Carpcatcher2401 am 28 märz in Speyer auf der Karpfenmesse, vielleicht könnte man sich da schon ma treffen, also alle die in der Umgebung wohnen/Hinkommen könnte, die messepreise sind ja bekanntlich ne ecke günstiger!!!

*g* ich hoff des war nich zuviel information, bzw ich find die festgelegten sachen sollten mal als Kettenmail rumgehen, dass sich jeder drauf einstellen kann!!!


mfg ted
|rolleyes


----------



## teddy88 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also bei extreme baits kotest das Kilo 6.32, ich schreib denen heut mittag ne mail obs bei ner großbestellung ( wir sind grad 16 leute d.h 16 x 10 kg = 160 KG) billiger wird, desweiteren frag ich se nach sponsoring für T-shirts etc


mfg ted


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

an extrembait bin ich heute dran... werd heute noch mit dem chef telefonieren!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

denke mal wir reden da schon über die fresh baits oder???


----------



## Spinnfisch (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> und man sollte sich vll auch auf einen boilie einigen weil ma da vll noch nen sponsor an land ziehen könnte!!! außerdem sinds dann faire chancen auch für die jungfischer weil ich glaub kaum das der spinnangler von seinen eltern 16kg boilies für 4 tage bekommt wenns kg bei 15€ oder so liegt... lol sollte ja auch fair zugehen... lach
> hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das mein... net das einer mit nem premiumboilie anrückt und der andere fischt mit billig erdbeer murmeln... lach^^


des kommt irgendwie so rüber als ob du glaubst das ich ein blutiger anfänger bin
also um mal klarzustellen :
ich bin kein anfänger
ich habe gescheites gerät
ich rolle meine boilies selber(qualität!!)
und ich kauf mir alles selber 
es ist kein problem 16kg mitzunehmen, da ich auch mit Mais, popups, und anderen ködern angle. meistens hab ich sowiso nur einen futterplatz und einen singlehookbait weil die erfahrenen karpfen meisten keinen futterplatz mehr anschwimmen 
meinen Namen hab ich nur weil ich mich im winter angemeldet hab und da nur auf hecht geblinkert hab im rest des jahres angel ich (fast) nur auf karpfen


----------



## Spinnfisch (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Also Metro habe ich ja angeboten#6.
> 
> Zu den Baits wir könnten doch mal Extrembait fragen.
> 
> ...


danke ich habe genug baits aber den teamvorschlag nehme ich gerne an


----------



## raabj (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich habe kein Interesse an 10 kg Boilies mir persönlich würden 1-2 kg reichen. Da ich kein bock hab 50 Euro im see zuversenken.


----------



## rice (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich werd zu 100% keine 10Kilo Murmeln an diesem wochenende dort ins Wasserschütten!!

des Angebot sich um günstige Murmeln zu bemühn is gut gemeint nur lehne ich Dankend ab da ich meine sorten habe und mit diesen zufrieden bin.|wavey:


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

war ja auch nur n vorschlag spinnangler sollte dir ja nicht an die ehre gehen... ich geh mal davon aus dass du gutes gerät hast... mir gings halt vor allem um die chancengleichheit!!!
ich werd trotzdem heute mal mit xtremebaits teln schon allein wegen nem sponsoring!!!
denke dass die gerne was beisteuern wenn wir das logo aufs shirt drucken lassen!!!


----------



## Angler93 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich fänds auch toll nen sponsor zu haben....auch wenn ich vom geld her sicherlich auch ohne über die runden kommen würde(da ich sicherlich keine 12kg boilies verfüttern würde) 

an wen muss ich nochmal die anmeldungen senden?
gruß Angler93


----------



## raabj (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

steht alles auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Thema Baits: denke mal der groß teil vertraut auf seine , was auch okay ist.
Zum überlegen wäre es ob wir nicht wen es welche gibt Verlosen weitesten Anreise,Grösster fisch u.s.w


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so leute das mit Xtreme Bait steht auch!!! wir werden definitiv support bekommen und der chef der firma wird selbst zum fischen kommen und da auch noch n paar sachen aus seinem sortiment für uns zum begutachten und testen mitbringen. in welchem umfang sich der support bewegen wird werde ich auf der angelmesse in passau am 14.03. noch mit ihm abklären!!!
würde sagen geile sache oder was meint ihr???


----------



## Angler93 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Karpfen-Joe wir lieben dich!!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> so leute das mit Xtreme Bait steht auch!!! wir werden definitiv support bekommen und der chef der firma wird selbst zum fischen kommen und da auch noch n paar sachen aus seinem sortiment für uns zum begutachten und testen mitbringen. in welchem umfang sich der support bewegen wird werde ich auf der angelmesse in passau am 14.03. noch mit ihm abklären!!!
> würde sagen geile sache oder was meint ihr???



total gut!!!


----------



## zrako (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

alle infos wurden aktualiesierthttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2337844&postcount=1


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Man legt ihr hier los!!!|bigeyes#6#6

Finds klasse was ihr hier veranstaltet!! Da der Zielfinger nicht weit von mir entfernt liegt und hier lauter nette Leute rum schwirren,werde ich euch glaub bei eurem Event besuchen!!!!


Haut rein,Jungs!!!!!!!!#6




Beste Grüße u gutes Gelingen...

Matze


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also hab grad von  karpfen yoe  mit beckommen das ich der jugend wart bin  boh was für ne ehre


----------



## teddy88 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Leute, des wird echt Krass!!
freu mich schon wie verrückt drauf!!

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Und ich erst  bin Jetzt Jugendwart


----------



## zrako (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Und ich erst  bin Jetzt Jugendwart



der offizielle AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD Jugendwart 2009


----------



## teddy88 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

gratuliere!!
hört sich gut an, solang ich wie gewohnt bei dir in der ecke sitz^^

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wie du mich kennst bin ich mister Blank 2008 Also sehr weit weg Teddy von mir #6

So Also Jugend fischer was wollt ihr wissen

Ich schau mal das  ich ein Boot dan für uns  Beckomme :m.

zrako@ was sind den meine Hauptaufgaben


----------



## zrako (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Wie du mich kennst bin ich mister Blank 2008 Also sehr weit weg Teddy von mir #6
> 
> So Also Jugend fischer was wollt ihr wissen
> 
> ...



kurz und einfach "papa ersatz"|supergri


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Da kenn ich mich nicht aus
Da können nur meine 10 Jahre Hunter Erfahrung helfen.

Also wen joe sein Mädel mit bring nehm ich auch mal eine mit, die Können dann beide für uns dann grillen und wir Liegen auf der Liege und genemigen uns ein Bier:m


----------



## zrako (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Da kenn ich mich nicht aus
> Da können nur meine 10 Jahre Hunter Erfahrung helfen.
> 
> Also wen joe sein Mädel mit bring nehm ich auch mal eine mit, die Können dann beide für uns dann grillen und wir Liegen auf der Liege und genemigen uns ein Bier:m


immer diese sprüche:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wen sie wahr werden bist auch dabei oder nicht


----------



## teddy88 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bin jetz ja offiziell SECURITY OFFICER^^|wavey:

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wie kommst zu dieser Ehre  das heist das du nicht Fischst  ) musst ja Wache halten


----------



## teddy88 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

schriftliche bewerbung!!

*g* :vik:

mfg ted


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Da kenn ich mich nicht aus
> Da können nur meine 10 Jahre Hunter Erfahrung helfen.
> 
> Also wen joe sein Mädel mit bring nehm ich auch mal eine mit, die Können dann beide für uns dann grillen und wir Liegen auf der Liege und genemigen uns ein Bier:m


  alter bist du krank??? bevor ich meine alte an den grill lass geb ichs lieber meinem hund den ich übrigens auch mitnehmen werd wenns gut läuft


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> bin jetz ja offiziell SECURITY OFFICER^^|wavey:
> 
> mfg ted


 
wer hat dich dazu gemacht???|kopfkrat
ich net soviel steht fest.. lol


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Wie du mich kennst bin ich mister Blank 2008 Also sehr weit weg Teddy von mir #6
> 
> So Also Jugend fischer was wollt ihr wissen
> 
> ...


 
zu deinen hauptaufgaben:
du trägst die verantwortung für die jungs... lol
d.h. wenn was schief geht hängt dein kopf in der schlinge!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das bin nüscht ich... zrako du schuft... lol na ich werd die tage nochn bild von mir reinstellen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so dat is der joe... damit ihrs wisst... lol^^
zwar ohne fisch dafür mit 3 promille


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach übrigens falls gewünscht könnten meine truppe und ich (zrako teddy und carphunter) auch gerne mal im ab chat fragen zum treffen beantworten


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

was haltet ihr davon auch die einschlägige fachpresse zu informieren... sprich fisch und fang oder anglerwoche oder so???


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon auch die einschlägige fachpresse zu informieren... sprich fisch und fang oder anglerwoche oder so???



ich wär für rute und rolle


----------



## Angler93 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon auch die einschlägige fachpresse zu informieren... sprich fisch und fang oder anglerwoche oder so???


hm meint ihr nicht,dass unser treffen dafür zu klein ist? aber nen versuch ist es immer wert...und ne tolle Sache wäre es auch!
Gruß


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> *:vik:Gruss:vik:
> "die Verantwortlichen"*
> 
> 
> ...



so du bist jetzt auch dabei


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

mal ne frage............ hat jemand sateliten-internet?


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

für wasn??? willst wirklich nen liveticker zum nix gewordenen nord treffen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

oder willst ne webcam aufstellen???
lol das wäre geil... da könnt ich vll sogar mobile internet besorgen!!!


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so ungefähr^^


----------



## MrFloppy (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

es gibt doch zb. o2-dsl, das sollte überall - wo's o2-empfang gibt - gehen.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

nüja dann brauch mer jetzt ja nur noch viele angler die mitfahren wollen damit des treffen voll wird


----------



## Forellenangler91 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich könnt mal den Etienne Gebel fragen ob der lust hat am we da vorbei zu schauen. Das wäre alles kein Problem. so jetzt war ich ja einige wochen nihct da, aber bei dem Bild fürs Polo mach das 2009 weg ansonsten müssteste dir jedes jahr en neues hohlen un das wär *******


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

männer ihr dürft mir noch euer geburtsdaten schicken weil der verwalter vom see die haben will!!!
tschuldigt dass ich des jetzt erst reinschreib aber ich hab vor n paar tagen erst seine meldeliste bekommen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Ich könnt mal den Etienne Gebel fragen ob der lust hat am we da vorbei zu schauen. Das wäre alles kein Problem. so jetzt war ich ja einige wochen nihct da, aber bei dem Bild fürs Polo mach das 2009 weg ansonsten müssteste dir jedes jahr en neues hohlen un das wär *******


 
klar gibts jedes jahr n neues... soll ja so ne art tour werden... lol außerdem kannst dich von schimpfen wenn das mal richtig bekannt is und du n shirt vom ersten jahr hast!!! lol
wirst schon sehen in 20 jahren is der fetzen dann hunderte von euros wert!!! lach^^


----------



## raabj (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ist auf dem Polo auch der Zielfinger see erwähnt? Wenn das Datum drauf ist sollte dies auch mit drauf oder?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also das mit den Grillen wie sollen wie das machen?

Verantwortung bin ich mir bewust  als Jugendwart/Aufsichtsperson.

Mädels am Grill lassen wir lieber


----------



## zrako (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Also das mit den Grillen wie sollen wie das machen?
> 
> Verantwortung bin ich mir bewust  als Jugendwart/Aufsichtsperson.
> 
> Mädels am Grill lassen wir lieber



die haben da doch nen grillplatz?!?!?!?

ansonsten halt 3-4 normale grills mitnehmen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hatte mir halt gedacht das man das im halbkreis über den namen auf der brust macht und auf den rechten ärmel dann den sponsor xtreme bait
dann is aufm linken noch platz für nen anderen sponsor... angelwoche oder fisch und fang oder ähnliches


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also zu Fachpresse : Möchte kein miese macher sein, aber zu viel aufmerksam keit kann auch negatives bringen. 

Denke wir alle wollen uns kennen lernen und ein bissl fischen u.s.w. oder hat von euch einer bock die ganze zeit begaft zu werden??.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also zum grillen meinte wer grillt für alle?? die wo auf der inselfischen (verpflegungs zelt), oder abwechselnt


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wir werden ja net begafft... der kommt nen tag machtn paar fotos und geht dann wieder...lol


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

komm mal msn   kurtz


----------



## Angler93 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so anmeldung ist raus...


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

och ich würd sagen dass wir einfach mal nen grill anschüren und jeder kann sich dann draufschmeißen was er mag... lol
ihr wisst ja wie des läuft von wegen der eine mag sein steak dunkel, der andere grad mal durch und ich mag mein wammerl schwarz,... lach^^ und ich hab keine lust da 3h am grill zu stehen bis alle was zu essen haben... grins
sind ja keine kiddies mehr und können selber grillen... aber ihr wisst ja... alles was titten hat bleibt weg vom grill... lach^^


----------



## zrako (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> alles was titten hat bleibt weg vom grill... lach^^


 
.........also hast du am grill auch nix verloren |supergri


----------



## Angler93 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hey karpfen-joe hast du überlesen,dass die anmeldung von mir für 2 personen war?(Angler93, //Toller Hecht//)  oder mus ich für jeden einzeln eine schreibene? 
gruß


----------



## zrako (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> *Angemeldet sind:*​
> 
> 
> Karpfen-Joe
> ...


 
noch 4 stück fehlen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

4 werden noch voll 

Na dann muss woll dein Mädel den Fisch  drillen wen du grillst


----------



## rice (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ui 21 somit haben wir de See scho für uns da er 3 Tage 1.200 Eus Kostet:vik:


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

22! habe meine anmeldung gerade abgeschickt!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Carp-Hunter7@ Wilkommen on Bord Langsam sind  es ein Paar Jugendfischer 
Glaube Brauch da noch ein gehilfen @ Karpfen - joe


----------



## Spinnfisch (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Carp-Hunter7@ Wilkommen on Bord Langsam sind  es ein Paar Jugendfischer
> Glaube Brauch da noch ein gehilfen @ Karpfen - joe


hey so schlimm sind wir auch nicht:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Nein nicht wegen dem aber  muss ja bei 4 Läuten rudern


----------



## raabj (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@Carphunter2401

also wenn du magst kann ich dir behilflich sein. Dies ist kein Problem.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

raabj@   angenommen würde mal sagen  jeder 2 und wir fischen auf ner langzunge  da haben wir platzt und auch die übersicht


----------



## raabj (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach sind es nur 4 Jugendfischer?


----------



## zrako (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



raabj schrieb:


> ach sind es nur 4 Jugendfischer?



sagen wir 5, ich kann auch manchmal sehr kindisch sein:vik:


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> raabj@ angenommen würde mal sagen jeder 2 und wir fischen auf ner langzunge da haben wir platzt und auch die übersicht


 
welche landzunge meinst denn du? in welchem teil?


----------



## raabj (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> sagen wir 5, ich kann auch manchmal sehr kindisch sein:vik:


 
du willst nur nicht rudern


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Nein nicht wegen dem aber muss ja bei 4 Läuten rudern


 
hab mein eigenes boot!:m
ist doch erlaubt oder?


----------



## zrako (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



raabj schrieb:


> du willst nur nicht rudern




für was rudern???
ich hab n futterboot:m


----------



## raabj (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> für was rudern???
> ich hab n futterboot:m


 

ich denk da werden mehrere ein futterboot haben. Da wird man sich vielleicht aushelfen können.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich seh schon den ronny die jungens übern see pullen... *lachmichschlapp*


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie siehts eigentlcih jetzt mit fleisch,würstchen und so aus holt das jemand aus der metro oder soll des jeder selber mitbringen?

ich könnte brötchen für freitag besorgen, meine mom schafft bei nem bäcker würd dann 30% bekommen!!! oder jeder selber?


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich würd ja fast sagen dass jeder sein fleisch selber mitbringt weil sonst gibts zu viel häck mäck... von wegen der eine mag keinen nacken dem nächsten is lende zu trocken und wieder einer mag kein wammerl (bauchfleisch)
ich werd mal schauen ob ich n großes 3bein besorgen kann und ne feuerwanne dazu!!!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> ich würd ja fast sagen dass jeder sein fleisch selber mitbringt weil sonst gibts zu viel häck mäck... von wegen der eine mag keinen nacken dem nächsten is lende zu trocken und wieder einer mag kein wammerl (bauchfleisch)
> ich werd mal schauen ob ich n großes 3bein besorgen kann und ne feuerwanne dazu!!!


 
haste wahrscheinlich recht! ok, also jeder besorgt sein essen selber!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

kein thema kevin danke dass du da nochmal drangedacht hast.


----------



## Spinnfisch (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Nein nicht wegen dem aber  muss ja bei 4 Läuten rudern



wie meinst du das?
also ich kann selber rudern


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Karpfen-Joe@ pullen  kann et so gut bayrisch   erläter mal

Weis ja nicht wie gut ihr rudern könnt 200m einfach sind an dem see normal

insgesamt für 2 ruten sind das mal 800m


----------



## carlos8589 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

kommt jemand aus der  nähe von frankfut oder kommt da vorbei der mich mit nehmen könnte ;+


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hallo ich glaube unser schreiber ), siehe auch erste seite


----------



## zrako (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sieht eher schlecht aus, da ich mom. selbst keinen führerschein (mehr) habe, bin ich auf meinen kumpel angewiesen.
wenn der aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht fahren kann, muss ich wohl auch daheim bleiben#q
bin noch auf der suche nach ner alternativmöglichkeit
falls sich im notfall aber doch jemand anbietet mich mitzunehmen, würde ich auch nen huni spritgeld springen lassen^^


----------



## zrako (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Karpfen-Joe@ pullen kann et so gut bayrisch  erläter mal
> 
> Weis ja nicht wie gut ihr rudern könnt 200m einfach sind an dem see normal
> 
> insgesamt für 2 ruten sind das mal 800m


 
würde 2 auf einmal ablegen#6


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

und vor allem keine 200 meter draußen... lol da wirst ja mitm drillen net mehr fertig... 
zrako hast du keine alte die dich fahren kann??? und das mit dem net kommen war net dein ernst oder???
so noch max 5 plätze frei


----------



## Spinnfisch (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Weis ja nicht wie gut ihr rudern könnt 200m einfach sind an dem see normal
> 
> insgesamt für 2 ruten sind das mal 800m



meinste von der kondition her?
des schaff ich locker 
bin schon oft den ganzen Tach mit m boot rumgerudert

gibts da viel krabben?


----------



## zrako (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

doch das war mein ernst!!!
nee hab keine alte, aber vll wird das ja noch bis dato was, nur hat die dann wahrscheinlich eh so ne kleine huddel, wo bis auf n carryall eh nix reinpasst:q 

wird aber schon hinhauen:vik: wäre ja nur für den notfall


----------



## teddy88 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach was mann, was hast au angestellt, kann ja nich sein dass du nicht kommst........aber bis dahin is ja au no ne lange zeit, vielleicht hast dein lappen wieder bzw kann dich jemand fahren!!


mfg ted und viel glück diesbezüglich^^


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach zrako...w o kommst du nochma her???
kannst ja mitm zug fahren... lol du ich brauch unbedingt noch die daten vom satin sonst kann ich den net als angemeltet eintragen!!!
komm doch ma online im msn damit wir quatschen können!!!
und ja spinnfischer du bist ja schon ein ganz ein großer du darfst natürlich alleine paddeln... lol net übel nehmen rofl


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



carlos8589 schrieb:


> kommt jemand aus der nähe von frankfut oder kommt da vorbei der mich mit nehmen könnte ;+


 
wie alt biste denn??? also wenn ihr kein auto habt aber einer von euch nen führerschein dann mietet euch doch nen bus... mach ich ja auch weil ich sonst meinen ganzen kram net unter bring!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Woher kommst du noch mal zrako?? weil mein kumpel der komt aus dem 

				 					Rhein-Lahn-Kreis


----------



## zrako (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Woher kommst du noch mal zrako?? weil mein kumpel der komt aus dem
> 
> Rhein-Lahn-Kreis


 
bei darmstadt
wär wie gesagt auch nur ne notlösung, falls "satin" krank wird.
nen bus mieten wäre auch ne option......

@teddy
den lappen werd ich dieses jahr net mehr sehn^^


@JOE
bin noch auf der arbeit, bin so gegen 18.30 daheim


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Darmstadt das liegt wo ca??


----------



## zrako (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Darmstadt das liegt wo ca??


erzhausen liegt 15-20min autobahnminuten südlich von frankfurt, direkt an der a5


----------



## zrako (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

denkt bitte dran euer geburtsdatum an karpfen-joe nachzureichen


----------



## teddy88 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

alles klar^^ wird gemacht!!

mfg ted, 

warum is hier seit n paar tagen der thread so leblos??

|bigeyes


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich denk mal weil alles schon geklärt ist und alle nur warten bis die liste voll ist! |rolleyes

gibts dem see eigentlich krebse 
oder viele brassen(wegen partikelfütterung)??
schlagschnur erlaubt bzw erforderlich???
bojen sind erlaubt, oder?


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carp-Hunter7 schrieb:


> ich denk mal weil alles schon geklärt ist und alle nur warten bis die liste voll ist! |rolleyes
> 
> gibts dem see eigentlich krebse
> oder viele brassen(wegen partikelfütterung)??
> ...



schlagschnur is plicht (ich hab auch schon gefragt:q)
wegen krabben hab ich auch schon gefragt aber hat noch keíner geantwortet;+


----------



## zrako (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> wegen krabben hab ich auch schon gefragt....


 
wieso krabben????
willste dir nen krabbenburger machen?!?!|rolleyes

mal sehen vll nehm ich ein paar schrimps mit^^


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



zrako schrieb:


> wieso krabben????
> willste dir nen krabbenburger machen?!?!|rolleyes
> 
> mal sehen vll nehm ich ein paar schrimps mit^^



hahaha^^...xD
ich mein dass bestimmte krabbenarten(wie zb die wollhandkrabbe)  die boilies festhalten und sie fressen und sie damit blockieren und es ist schon vorgekommen dass die krabben einfach das haar abgeknipst haben.
wenn ma die montagen mit m boot rausbringt is des ziehmlich lästig jede 1/2stunde die montage neu zu beködern wegen krabben.


----------



## carlos8589 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so ich hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet ich hoffe  ich komme so schnell wie  möglich in die liste


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so, meld mich auch mal wieder im forum...
was darf man den an dem see so?!?!
ist nachtangeln gestattet??
Zelt ist auch erlaubt, aber darf man im zelt ne luma reintun?? oder ist sowas generell verboten? weil boden usw ist ja meist nicht erlaubt! kenn mich da net aus, darum die fragen!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hey spinnfischer wo angelst du denn wie soll da ne wollhandkrabbe hinkommen istn endemisches gewässer und noch dazu im süden... lol oder meinst die sind mitm taxi vom rhein bis zum see gefahren nur um dir an pfingsten deine boilies wegzuknabbern


----------



## carlos8589 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also hofenlich bin ich in der  list ic h bon jetzt erst mal die  nächste woche nicht on da ich im urlaub bin freu mich aufs  angeln   |supergri


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

klar bist scho auf der liste carlos


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach nochwas männer ich hab noch anmeldungen als email von leuten von denen ich keine daten habe... zum beispiel von fassl und martin (angemeldet von algäucarp). 
die sollten langsam auch mal eintrudeln damit ich des eintragen kann


----------



## carlos8589 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ok das ist cool ich freu mich schon datrauf  was  ist eigentlich erlaubt am see und was  nicht


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> hey spinnfischer wo angelst du denn wie soll da ne wollhandkrabbe hinkommen istn endemisches gewässer und noch dazu im süden... lol oder meinst die sind mitm taxi vom rhein bis zum see gefahren nur um dir an pfingsten deine boilies wegzuknabbern


war ja nur ne frage und ausserdem hat carp-hunter7 ja das auch gefragt 
man kann ja nie wissen:m


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



carlos8589 schrieb:


> was  ist eigentlich erlaubt am see und was  nicht


http://zielfinger-angelseen.de/gewaesserordnung.html


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

da musst du halt mal den zielfinger see googln und dann auf die website gehen ich schreib sie hier jetzt mal net rein sonst ist das wieder ungenehmigte werbung


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

na wenn ihr alle angst vor krebsen bzw wollhandkrabben *lachmichschlapp* habt dann nehmt doch von mutti nen alten nylonstrupf mit der is genausogut wie n krebsnetz und kostet weniger... lach nur für alle fälle mein ich


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> na wenn ihr alle angst vor krebsen bzw wollhandkrabben *lachmichschlapp* habt dann nehmt doch von mutti nen alten nylonstrupf mit der is genausogut wie n krebsnetz und kostet weniger... lach nur für alle fälle mein ich


ich hätt aber gar kein netz oder nylonstrumpf genommen sondern einen *Boilie-Guard  *|znaika:(Haha!!!)
naja aber jetzt schluss mit der diskussion:q


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joah bub recht hast


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

SO MELDE MICH AUCH WIEDER  bin wieder unter den lebenden  hate am samstag  ne lange party nacht hinter mir .

-Also Brassen hat es  defenetiv im see
-schlag schnur würde ich auf jedenfall draufhauen
zelte,brollys u.s.w sind erlaubt   mal sehn veleicht hab ich noch ne 2 liege bei nem kumpel im keller


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so hier mal den neuen flyer nachdem ab uns ja verboten hat vorerst den sponsor im board zu nennen


----------



## zrako (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

lol
naja hatte die selbe idee, is jetzt (hoffentlich) genehmigt
​





Daniel du hast gegen das Copyright verstossen^^:vik:​


----------



## teddy88 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

nett!!.........was is mit dem sponsor?warum darf "ER" nicht genannt werden?

un was ich mich grad au frag, warum brauchen wir nen flyer??wir wollen doch keine großveranstaltung sondern n paar schöne tage am wasser?!oder täusch ich mich?|kopfkrat
-> bzw der is der flyer nur für uns??

mfg ted


----------



## zrako (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> nett!!.........was is mit dem sponsor?warum darf "ER" nicht genannt werden?
> 
> un was ich mich grad au frag, warum brauchen wir nen flyer??wir wollen doch keine großveranstaltung sondern n paar schöne tage am wasser?!oder täusch ich mich?|kopfkrat
> -> bzw der is der flyer nur für uns??
> ...



ja is nur für uns, hatte langeweile


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Mal für alle zur Erklärung.

Der Betrieb dieses Forums kostet einen Haufen Geld. Dieses Geld kann nur durch Werbung aufgebracht werden. 
Die Leute, die hier Werbung machen zahlen dafür und es ist nicht akzeptabel, dass kostenlos Werbung durch die Hintertür gemacht wird. Ein zahlender Werbepartner steigt uns auf´s Dach, wenn irgendwo unbezahlte Werbung geduldet wird. Und das zu Recht. Ohne bezahlte Werbung kein Anglerboard. So einfach ist das.

Das Thema Copyright haben wir auch schon bis zum erbrechen diskutiert. Auch dazu gibt es eine offizielle Regelung ( folgt dem Link in meiner Signatur ) die für jeden verbindlich ist. Diese Regelung habt ihr nicht dem Betreiber des Boards zu verdanken, sondern den Leuten die regelmäßig Internetforen durchsuchen und Abmahnungen schreiben. 

Ohne Regeln geht´s nicht. Und so wie Ihr bei Eurem Fischen auch Regeln aufstellt diese bei Übertritten durchsetzt, so hat auch das AB seine Regeln.


----------



## Fassl (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Da wer mein Entwurf für das T shirt vielleicht gefehlt es euch ja so


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Fassl schrieb:


> Da wer mein Entwurf für das T shirt vielleicht gefehlt es euch ja so


 
sry fassl aber das motiv steht schon... kannst dir aufer ersten seite anschaun


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bis wann muss man eigentlich sagen ob und wie viel t-shirts man nimmt?


*hat sich erledigt, hab e-mail bekommen!!!*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

meine Mail beckommst am We  so jungs wegen mir könnte das erste ab fischen los gehn


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joah männer noch 3 freie plätze dann kanns losgehen!!! jetzt gehts um die woschd wie wir hier in bayern sagen!!!!


----------



## carlos8589 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so ich bin jetzt eine  woche  nicht  da im urlaub ich geh jetzt meinen geburtstag feiern ich freu mich aus angeln mit  euch also bis dan jungs
:vik:


----------



## zrako (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

gibts da eigentlich, in unmittelbarer nähe, nen stromanschluss???

oder besitzt jemand ein stromaggregat???


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich könnt eins mitbringen, muss noch meinen vater fragen, aber ich denk der wird nix dagegen haben!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zrako@ für was brauchst du den strom??


----------



## zrako (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zum beispiel zum akkus laden (tv,futterboot, echolot)


----------



## carlos8589 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

achso einer  von den modernen ist unser  herr geht jemand  von euch auf messe nach bonn oder  spayer  |rolleyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich nehm mal mein solar lade gerät mit  jup bin in speyer


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

aber strom hat es auch in den duschen u.s.w also  da kannst es auch einstecken ist ja alles abgeschlossen dafür haben wir ja dann auch nen schlüssel


----------



## carlos8589 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

naja von dir  weiß ich das  ja  naja  ich fliege gleich also bin in einer  woche


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bis wann  geht die mail den raus zum überweisen??


----------



## zrako (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wenn die liste voll bzw., der anmeldeschluss rum ist


----------



## Spinnfisch (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

gibts da eigentlich nen kühlschrank oda so um fleisch aufzubewaren?


----------



## rice (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Nimmst ne Kühlbox?!


----------



## zrako (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die hält aber keine 3 tage


----------



## rice (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die giebts auch fürn Zigarette anzünder^^


----------



## teddy88 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

na klaaaaaaar. und wo sind zigarettananzünder??

-> im auto, richtig#6

dann viel spass beim autoanlassen für ca 4 tage :vik:

neeee ma ernsthaft, da gibts sicher iwo strom und sonst .......kp eisberg kaufen??

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
mfg ted


----------



## Spinnfisch (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

kp
wenn da nix is dann hau ich halt 2-3l Eis in ne kühlbox. des wird scho ein paar tage halten hoff ich ein WE hab ich damit scho überbrückt aber da wars net so warm wie an pfingsten 
bei uns am see gibts nen Raum/container mit kühlschrank|supergri


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich glaub mal dass die kneipe da am see auch nen kühlraum hat und ich werd das noch abklären... ansonsten... große kiste, trockeneis, fertig is die sache... lol
dann kannst dein bier auch ausser dose lutschen... lol


----------



## rice (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so Urlaub genemigt:vik:

ich werd dann so gegen Mittag da sein:q


----------



## zrako (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

meiner wurde heut auch genehmigt^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

da hab ich den voteit wen feiertage sind ist mein chef immer weg   und das heist ich habe auch frei .

Mann langsam könnte es echt wärmer werden, dann würde ich mal denn see testen bevor unser treffen ist


----------



## Angler93 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Mann langsam könnte es echt wärmer werden, dann würde ich mal denn see testen bevor unser treffen ist



hey...das ist mein gedanke!|krach:


----------



## carlos8589 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich bräuchte  auch mal urlaub also nur den einen tag


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so männer... die liste is voll... 25leutz sind angemeldet... ich würd sagen ich nehm aber noch 2 auf weil es bei 2en noch net sicher is... (meine alte undn kumpel von mir)
ansonsten kanns los gehen jetzt muss es nur noch pfingsten werden!!!


----------



## rice (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

du kannst auch noch mehr mitnehem nur dürfen nur 25 Leuts Angeln^^


----------



## zrako (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> so männer... die liste is voll... 25leutz sind angemeldet... ich würd sagen ich nehm aber noch 2 auf weil es bei 2en noch net sicher is... (meine alte undn kumpel von mir)
> ansonsten kanns los gehen jetzt muss es nur noch pfingsten werden!!!



wer sind denn die letzten 2????

sind mir nicht bekannt, deswegen auch nicht in der liste


----------



## alpinedriver (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus zusammen !

Ich heiß Patrick und hab mit meinem Kumpel Thomas die letzen 2 Plätze ergattert !
Wir 2 kommen aus Donaueschingen und wollten dieses Jahr eh an den See ist halt nur ne h zum fahren von uns !
Also passts optimal !
Wir sind 30 und 17 Jahre altund angeln zu 90 % auf Karpfen !

Gruß


----------



## zrako (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

super!
dann kommen wir zum 2. schritt.

joe...... hau die kontodaten raus

wie machen wir das jetzt mit den shirts?


----------



## carlos8589 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Die  größte größe  die  ihr  da habt hätte  ich gerne :vik:


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich konnt beim verwalter noch 2 plätze locker machen... d.h. 2 können sich noch anmelden aber dann is echt schluss dann sinds 27 angler!!! soll ich uns jetzt eigentlich ne stripperin bestellen oder net??? lach^^
sowie ich die 27 anmeldungen hab gehen die kontodaten raus!!!


----------



## zrako (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> ich konnt beim verwalter noch 2 plätze locker machen... d.h. 2 können sich noch anmelden aber dann is echt schluss dann sinds 27 angler!!! soll ich uns jetzt eigentlich ne stripperin bestellen oder net??? lach^^
> sowie ich die 27 anmeldungen hab gehen die kontodaten raus!!!


 
stripperin???!!!! für was?????
ich bin doch da#6


----------



## rice (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> ich konnt beim verwalter noch 2 plätze locker machen... d.h. 2 können sich noch anmelden aber dann is echt schluss dann sinds 27 angler!!! soll ich uns jetzt eigentlich ne stripperin bestellen oder net??? lach^^
> sowie ich die 27 anmeldungen hab gehen die kontodaten raus!!!



ah wenn also keine weiterren 2 sich melde nehm ich ma an du Sponserst das ganze dann.


----------



## teddy88 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



carlos8589 schrieb:


> Die größte größe die ihr da habt hätte ich gerne :vik:


 
aha ein bauchverwandter^^|wavey:

*g* ich hof ich schaffs noch mit XL sollte aber zur sicherheit doch XXL nehmen!!|bigeyes

mfg ted


----------



## carlos8589 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dazu kann ich nur sagen was will ich mit einem sixpack wenn ich ein ganzes faß haben kann 

teddy bist du auf  einem carpmeeting dabei 


teddy88 schrieb:


> aha ein bauchverwandter^^|wavey:
> 
> *g* ich hof ich schaffs noch mit XL sollte aber zur sicherheit doch XXL nehmen!!|bigeyes
> 
> mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ja ist er  mit mir   Teddy,Alex,Drong,ich  alle wo auch am  Ab fischen dabei sind  das mit der striprien ist ne gute idde.


----------



## carlos8589 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ja  mit  der  stripperin ist nicht  schlecht die kannst du bestellen aber  eine  mit  dicken melonen:vik:


----------



## teddy88 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

*g* sag ma carlos, wie alt bist du eig??

mfg ted


----------



## carlos8589 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach ich bin frische 19 jahre  alt  
:m


----------



## teddy88 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dann bin ich ein ganzes Jährchen älter!!

*g* glaub wir 2 werden spaß haben in zielfingen!!
...schon lange auf karpfen unterwegs?
mfg ted


----------



## zrako (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> dann bin ich ein ganzes Jährchen älter!!
> 
> *g* glaub wir 2 werden spaß haben in zielfingen!!
> ...schon lange auf karpfen unterwegs?
> mfg ted


*20 kilo sind für 2009 angestrebt:vik:

willst du ne diät machen????|supergri
*


----------



## teddy88 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

jap, statt schnitzel pommes und salat ess ich nur noch schnitzel, der rest is überflüssig und macht nur dick:m

*g* nee, will n karpfen mit 20 kilo fangen un abnehmen sollt ich au!!

aber danke für den charmanten hinweiß:g

mfg ted


----------



## Spinnfisch (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

fallen die schirts eher groß oder klein aus?


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Männer:
von einigen gehen mir noch Geburtsdaten ab!!!
  die von denen ich bis zum 28.02.2009 das geburtsdatum nicht habe gelten als nicht angemeldet!!!
tschuldigt dass ich jetzt da so durchgreif aber sonst bekomm ich den papierkram nie fertig!!!
wenn ich die daten hab kann ich auch die kontodaten rausschicken!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Außerdem hab ich von vielen noch keine meldung wieviele shirts und in welcher größe ihr die haben wollt... auch zwecks aufdruck von namen usw hab ich noch keine infos außer von trong!!!


----------



## rice (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wenn dir noch Daten Fehlen schreib die leute an!!


----------



## zrako (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

2 mal grösse m, aufschrift 2 mal ZrAkO / 1 mal grösse m, aufschrift Satin (fall es eine geben sollte)


----------



## carlos8589 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

1 mal xxl aufschrift Carlos:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So meine Mail  ist raus somit hab ich alles erledigt


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> wenn dir noch Daten Fehlen schreib die leute an!!


 
da kann ich mir die finger wund tippen!!! die von denen sie mir noch fehlen wissen das ja wohl... lach^^
bin ja kein kindermädchen!!! werd nochmal ne rundmail schreiben und werd auch reintippen vom wem noch was fehlt!!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich nehm ein T-shirt größe L in schwarz (wie war des mit den farben nochma?) mit der aufschrift Lorenz


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie jetzt, farbe muss man auch aussuchen?


----------



## teddy88 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich nehm 1 mal XXL ,( wenn man farbe aussuchen kann dann sagts halt)  mit aufschrift "Rob" natürlich ohne anführungszeichen!!

mfg ted


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

farbe is oliv mit schwarzem druck!!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> farbe is oliv mit schwarzem druck!!!



ok das des ma jemand klarstellt weil in den vorherigen seiten steht nur was von schwarz oder oliv
ich nehm ein T-Shirt größe L mit der aufschrifft Lorenz


----------



## carlos8589 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Carp-Hunter7 und ich wollen eventuel wenn das klappt vom 14.04-19-04 an den see will jemand mit fahren und joe kannst du was  am preis  machen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

nö da kann ich nix machen weils kein treffen is das ich vormelden muss... ihr wollt da ja nur mitn paar mann für n paar tage dort fischen...


----------



## zrako (3. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so jungs was gibts neues??????????????????
war einer mal wieder fischen????????


----------



## teddy88 (3. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ronny und ich waren am samstag bzw sonntag, samstag lief nix, sonntag war ronny alleine, konnte 1 winzling landen und hat 2 oder 3 verbockt........see is aber au no zur hälfte gefroren gewesen!!

mfg ted

-> zrako hat recht mädels des kommt hier voll zum erliegen!

@karpfen joe.......ich hätte gern statt Rob -> Robert......:g

also auf meim t-shirt

mfg mail schick ich au no eine^^


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (4. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit boilies, bringt da jetzt jeder seine eigenen mit oder bestellen wir wo zusammen(mengenrabatt)????


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so männer die woche geht die mail mit den kontodaten raus!!! hab jetzt alles!!!
dann kanns mal losgehen


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (4. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

machts euch das mit den boilies aus... wenn ihr xtreme bait nehmen wollt dann mail mit mengenmeldung an mich.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So ich bin auch wieder Daheim  nach einer Party Toure am Freitag mit Bordy Teddy.Am Samstag gings dann mit etwas rest alkohol zum Fischen an den See  Ruten raus und warten war das Motto.
Heute Morgen um 8 Uhr raus aus dem Bett  und Tackel ins Auto, am See an gekommen, würde erst mal die Stelle dank  Smart carst ausgelotet leider alles  zu Flach max. 2.20m.
Also Ruten rein und warten,nach dem die Sonne den See weiter auftaute endschied ich mich für einen Platzt wechsel ,hier war die Wasser tiefe ca 3,50-4,0m.
Also Ruten wieder raus Füttern und warten Kurtz gesagt ich Fing einen Karpfen und verlor 2 stück im Drill  und hab ungefähr 3 nicht verwerten können.
Bilder hab ich keine gemacht da die Cam leider nicht dabei war.


Ich werde meine Selber gerollten + Tigernüsse mit nehmen


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (5. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ok! dann bring ich auch meine selfmades+Readys+Partikel mit!

wie viel Jugendlichen sind wir eigentlich??


----------



## Spinnfisch (5. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich bin auch einer
dann glaub ich noch toller hecht und angler93
also insgesamt 4


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

das wird scho  was werden mit euch   der alte lernt von den jungen sag ich nur. so werde wens wetter nicht all zu schlecht ist sa auf sonntag ne nacht raus gehn.


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich geh morgen auch 
ma schaun ob was geht


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (7. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bei mir sind 5cm Eis! |gr:


----------



## zrako (7. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

|muahah: *HA-HA* #y


----------



## Spinnfisch (7. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so ich bin jetzt wieder daheim es war eiskalt wegen dem regen sin meine hände fast eingefroren ich konnte mein kleinen finger nix mehr gescheit bewegen
die mühe hat sich gelohnt - ich hab meinen ersten Karpfen für die saison 2009 - 5Pfund
weiteres lest ihr in``aktuelle Karpfenfänge``


----------



## rice (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Palim Palim wie schauts aus mit de Konntodaten?


----------



## Carpfisher92 (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So hallo zusammen,
ich sollt mich hier ja auch mal vorstellen ich bin ja auch beim Karpfenanglertreffen dabei. Ich bin der Kolleg vom 
Patrick (Alpinedriver) und er hat mich hier mitangemeldet. 
Ich heiß Thomas bin 17 Jahre alt und komme auch aus Donaueschingen wie der Patrick.

gruß Thomas


----------



## zrako (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carpfisher92 schrieb:


> So hallo zusammen,
> ich sollt mich hier ja auch mal vorstellen ich bin ja auch beim Karpfenanglertreffen dabei. Ich bin der Kolleg vom
> Patrick (Alpinedriver) und er hat mich hier mitangemeldet.
> Ich heiß Thomas bin 17 Jahre alt und komme auch aus Donaueschingen wie der Patrick.
> ...



Salve#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Carpfisher92 @ Willkommen und kann mir scho denken wo ihr Fischt   sag nur Riedsee


----------



## Carpfisher92 (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ja gelegentlich fischen wir schon am Riedsee aber die rießen Fänge konnten wir dort auch noch nicht erleben. Sonst fischen wir an unserem Weiher in der nähe von Donaueschingen. 
Ich komme ja nicht direkt aus Donaueschingen sondern aus einem großen Ortsteil ( Wolterdingen) dort bin ich auch im Angelsportverein Mitglied

gruß Thomas


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich war immer auf dem camping platzt   baggern u8nd danach die mädels mit ans wasser genommen  der see hat gute fische  ist aber auch scho  fast 10 jahre scho herr das ich dort war


----------



## Carpfisher92 (11. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Dort werden auch regelmäßig größere fische ab 20 pfund aufwärts gefangen von den Ortsansässigen


----------



## carlos8589 (12. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie  sieehst den mit  den kontodaten aus


----------



## carlos8589 (14. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

welche  murmeln benutzten wir


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (14. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

jeder bringt seine eigenen mit!


----------



## teddy88 (14. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ karpfen joe, lebst du noch?..........wie isses mit kontodaten?

hat noch jemand anders kontakt zu joe, also tele oder sms?
schaut mal ob ihr ihn an die strippe bekommt!!

mfg ted


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (15. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die nummer von ihm steht in der e-mail die er uns mal geschickt hat!

würd jetzt aber mal noch warten, ham ja noch ne weile zeit bis pfingsten |supergri!!!


----------



## teddy88 (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sach ma...........leutz was los??.........ich weiss es is noch ne strecke bis Pfingsten, aber unser Thread is TOT.....und es wäre schön wenn mal n Lebenszeichen von allen kommt die festeingetragen sin!!


ICH STARTE JETZ EINFACH MAL NE *PING-RUNDE  *

*-> d.h jeder schreibt einfach PING.......oder was anderes, hauptsache ihr seid da!!*

*mfg ted*


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

PING!  ich bin da! :m


----------



## allgäucarp (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Und Ping! Bin auch noch da.

Bin frischgebackener Bootskapitän. Hab mir ein Allroundmarin Joker gekauft. Pech nur, daß bei uns noch alle Gewässer gefroren sind.

Vieleicht wird`s bis zum Wochenende was mit der Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## teddy88 (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sers allgäucarp.......wo treibst du denn dein umwesen??
also welche gewässer??

weil ich such grad au was für dieses we.....
wenn de magst kannst ma ne PN wegen gemeinsamen fischen schreibn^^

mfg ted


----------



## raabj (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Pong ich bin auch da :q


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

leutz ihr macht mich fertig... glaubt ihr ich hab nix mehr anderes zu tun wie des treffen zu planen??? lol
bin auch noch am leben und schwer am ackern...
den preis fürs shirt hab i nu auch... sind 30€ weil ihr wollt ja n gutes polo und euren namen vorne drauf oder???
also aufn ärmel kommt auch noch des logo vom sponsor.


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ach ja nochwas... wer interesse hätte beim sponsor boilies zu bestellen der soll mir mailen wieviele und dann mach ich mir des mitm berhard aus!!!


----------



## teddy88 (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bis wann willst die mail?

weil ich würd gern den 28.3 abwarten-> karpfenmesse

gruß ted


----------



## Spinnfisch (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ping#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ping bin au da , so  frteu mich jetzt erst mal auf ostern dann heist es endlich mal 4 tage am stück am wasser


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

is kein thema des kann noch warten!!!


----------



## rice (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Palim Palim bin auch noch da wann giebts Daten?


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab ich dir des noch net beantwortet???
kommen diese woche... lach^^ bin im moment selber a bisserl im stress...
und nochwas... ihr wisst scho dass ma in bawü nur von 1h vor sonnenaufgang bis 1h nach sonnenuntergang fischen darf???
und wenn der kontrolletti kommt kostets 25€ strafe... lol


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wers net glaubt hier nachlesen
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/lfischvo_1998_Version2004.pdf


----------



## teddy88 (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ja nee is klar!!
abends gehts dann ins gemeinschaftszelt, bierchen, labern, kennenlernen und anglerlatein verbessern 

mfg ted


----------



## rice (19. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

da steht nix drinne das Nachtangeln nicht erlaubt ist


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dann kannst du net lesen... lach^^
des is ja auch nur der auszug... aber glaubs mir ist so hab sogar mit der landesanstalt für fischerei in bawü telefoniert!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wir haben ein gemeinschaftszelt???


----------



## zrako (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

du hattest doch gemeint , du könntest tarnnetze mitbringen?!?!!?


----------



## Angler93 (20. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

palim...bin auch noch am leben


----------



## Spinnfisch (21. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfen-Joe schrieb:


> und nochwas... ihr wisst scho dass ma in bawü nur von 1h vor sonnenaufgang bis 1h nach sonnenuntergang fischen darf???
> und wenn der kontrolletti kommt kostets 25€ strafe... lol


och nee des is ja n sche...!!!#d

ich freu mich scho auf ostern, da gehts n paar tage am stück ans wasser


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wie wäre es die Boote im See zu ankern |supergri da kommt keiner hin :m


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sicher das man da über die nacht seine ruten raus tun muss?
da steht ja tageskarten gültig von 00-24uhr?
könnte man des mal bei dennen fragen, ob wir des dürfen? wir haben ja den ganzen see gemietet!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die angelkarte ist von 00:00-24:00Uhr
http://zielfinger-angelseen.de/gewaesserordnung.html
hof ma ma das ma dort die ganze nacht angeln dürf


----------



## Angler93 (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

naja...kann sein dass es da ne spezielle reglung für nachtangeln gibt...aber bei uns is es leider auch verboten


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab mit dem verwalter gesprochen, der sagt ihm isses egal... wenn der kontrolletti komm dann kostets halt 25 öcken
am gemeinschaftszelt bin i dran und die tarnnetze gehen normalerweise auch in ordnung


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (23. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

vll haben ja auch n paar kameraden nen gartenpavillion oder so


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@all
wie werdet ihr es dann machen, ruten in der nacht raus oder oder drinnen lassen und hoffen das kein kontroleur kommt???

hat des sonst noch auswirkungen oder "nur" 25€???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich werde mal schauen was ich mache  wir haben damals alle unsere fische tags über gefangen nachts ging nichts komischerweise


----------



## Spinnfisch (26. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

die wahrscheinlichkeit dass man kontrolliert wird ist denk ich mal sehr gering welcher kontrolleur steht schon nachts um 3 auf nur um irgendwelche angler zu kontrollieren der hat bestimmt besseres zu tun
muss man ``nur``25€ zahlen? bei uns ist bei verstößen die seekarte auch weg


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (28. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

na wir werden ja sehen... ich werd zu 90% meine rute nachts rausnehmen dann hab ich meine ruhe und die geselligkeit kommt auch net zu kurz!!!


----------



## Karpfen-Joe (28. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> die wahrscheinlichkeit dass man kontrolliert wird ist denk ich mal sehr gering welcher kontrolleur steht schon nachts um 3 auf nur um irgendwelche angler zu kontrollieren der hat bestimmt besseres zu tun
> muss man ``nur``25€ zahlen? bei uns ist bei verstößen die seekarte auch weg


 
da sieht man mal dass du keine ahnung hast... lach^^
n guter kumpel von mir is selber kontrolleur bei uns im lk deggendorf und der kommt net um 3 sondern der kommt wanns ihm passt... auch wenn der dich 1 1/2 stunden nach sonnenuntergang erwischt drückt er dir die strafe auf wenn du nur bis eine stunde nach sonnenuntergang fischen darfst.
da braucht der net bis 3 warten.
ich denk mal dass des auch andere konzequenzen haben wird außer den 25 öcken


----------



## rice (31. März 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Palim Palim

ich noch ma frag wegen der Konto Daten!


----------



## rice (9. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Abgesagt? keiner mehr da?


----------



## zrako (9. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joe is zur zeit berufl. ziemlich ausgelastet.

die daten kommen bald 
gruss


----------



## rice (9. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ah und ich dachte scho das es im Sande verläuft


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so bin auch mal wieder hier     wer bringt jetzt eigentlich was mit b.z.w was bräuchte man den noch??


----------



## zrako (16. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wer von euch hat den "PMR Funkgeräte" oder "CB Funkgeräte"????
die pmrs gibts ab 30€ 2 stück
wäre vll net schlecht wenn davon ein paar im umlauf wären, so kann man die andren auf dem laufenen halten ohne seinen platz zu verlassen.

oder einfach nur so zum babbeln


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wo gibts den die teile brauch eh noch welche  zum ablegen auf grose distansen  ist es immer blod per rufen  besser gesagt durch versuchen zum schreihen


----------



## zrako (17. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wo gibts den die teile brauch eh noch welche  zum ablegen auf grose distansen  ist es immer blod per rufen  besser gesagt durch versuchen zum schreihen


https://www.pmr-funkgeraete.de
http://video.shop.ebay.de/items/LPD-PMR-Funk__W0QQ_sacatZ12976

die teile gibts aber auch in baumärkten oder beim mediamarkt usw.


----------



## teddy88 (17. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@zrako find den einfall super.....ich werd schauen ob ich mir gleich noch 2 kauf.....

ach so wie siehts mit kontodaten aus??
will ja nicht nerven^^

mfg ted


----------



## zrako (17. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> @zrako find den einfall super.....ich werd schauen ob ich mir gleich noch 2 kauf.....
> 
> ach so wie siehts mit kontodaten aus??
> will ja nicht nerven^^
> ...



du als security brauchst ja sowieso eins und ne 3m maglight


----------



## Spinnfisch (20. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich hab 2 walkie talkies 

wie is des jetzt eigentlich mit den preisen für Jugendliche? es wurde mal gesagt, dass jugendliche weniger als die 60€ zahlen müssen, weil die reguläre karte für 4 tage auch 60 kostet - die erwachsenen kriegens ja auch 20€ billiger als normal


----------



## rice (25. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hät ichs doch fast vergessen Bitte ma klar machen das ich nen Boot für die Zeit habe, nich das denn keins mehr da ist.

gruß  rice


----------



## Xtremebernie (25. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen ? Habe schon öfters versucht Daniel zu erreichen,der meldet sich nicht.
Was ist jetzt mit dem Termin,keine Konto Daten u.s.w

Steigt die Veranstaltung jetzt eigentlich oder nicht ?

Gruß aus Speyer


----------



## teddy88 (26. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

servus xtremebernie ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch keine ahnung, hoffe aber dass es steigt denn sonst hab ich umsonst auf n saone-wochenende in frankreich verzichtet!!

Aber ich hab vertrauen ins orga-team, des wir sicher was,hoff ich!!#6

mfg ted


----------



## Xtremebernie (26. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wir müssen auch Planen,wir haben ja den Bait Part übernommen. Brauch bis ende nächster Woche die Info was los ist und ob die Veranstalltung überhaupt steigt.

Grußi

P:S wir wollen auch noch paar Boilies rollen


----------



## Fassl (26. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hi @ all #h

Wie schauts mit den KONTODATEN aus???

Euch ist hoffentlich klar das eine überweisung von Österreich nach Deutschland bis zu ner Woche dauern kann:c allso seit so nett und schickt die Kontodaten Bitttttte demnächst weck danke

gruß Fassl


----------



## rice (26. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Xtremebernie schrieb:


> Wir müssen auch Planen,wir haben ja den Bait Part übernommen. Brauch bis ende nächster Woche die Info was los ist und ob die Veranstalltung überhaupt steigt.
> 
> Grußi
> 
> P:S wir wollen auch noch paar Boilies rollen



also der see steht noch als gebucht und ich glaube nich das ma dies einfach so wieder umschmeiße kann ( kosten ).

ich versuch ihn morgen auch noch ma zu erreichen und genauerres zu erfahren wenn er ans Teflon geht.

ah also kann ich bei euch was zum mitnehme bestelle wenn sie mir gefallen? (BananeFisch)

gruß  rice


----------



## rice (27. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab heut de ganzen Tag versucht anzurufen geht aber keiner ran.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wird ja nix schlimmes pasiert sein hoffe ich  bei ihm


----------



## rice (28. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Moin Moin

so der Joe hat gestern Abend zurückgerufe.
so wie ich das verstanden hab hat er was mitm Kreuz (schätz ich ma Bayrisch is schwer zu verstehn^^) und ist Krank daher hat er sich noch nich gemeldet.

Die Konntodaten sendet er die Woche noch raus.
Also denn freuma uns auf Pfingste und ich wünsch noch ma Gute Besserung.

Gruß  rice


----------



## teddy88 (28. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

super, danke rice dass de so hinterher bist!

und an Karpfen-joa:gute besserung^^
schau dass de gesund wirst!!

mfg ted

-> bin heiß auf pfingsten


----------



## raabj (28. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi

Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus können noch 2 stück mitkommen oder ist schon voll?

mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

er meinte damit seinen  rücken  , wird sich doch nicht verlupft haben.

kenn das  hab auch schon   ne op hinter mir wegen der bandscheiben


----------



## teddy88 (28. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@raabj, ich glaub nein!!
denk wir sind au mehr als genug für den kleinen See ausserdem war der anmeldeschluss bereits vor fast einem Monat genauer gesagt am 31.3
daher fänd ich es nicht gut wenn man jetz noch leute aufnimmt
->muss ja alles seine ordnung haben(besonders ich als security-chef^^)

mfg ted


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hey teddy der see ist etwas grösser  ca 20ha


----------



## Xtremebernie (29. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Da bin ich ja beruhigt ! Danke Rice das du dich so rein hängst. Wir wollen eigentlich die Veranstaltung mit euch durchziehen,wird bestimmt cool !

Was ist eigentlich mit der Nachangelgeschichte raus gekommen ?

Gute Besserung Daniel und meld dich bitte bei mir!


----------



## rice (29. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hehe nix zu Danken will doch auch das es nen schönes Wochenende wird.

Gruß  rice

@ Xtremebernie kann ma sich frische murmeln zum mitnehmen bestelle? so 10Kilo zum einfriern?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

das wird es auch  fisch hats genug  drin. musst sie nur fangen  hoffen wir mal das dani bis dahin wieder fit ist


----------



## teddy88 (29. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hey teddy der see ist etwas grösser ca 20ha


 

is au nur n nebenargument gewesen!!
egal ich freu mich einfach druff........


mfg ted


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (30. April 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi leute,

dacht ich meld mich auch mal wieder! Hoffe das es alles so wie geplant klappt und das es dem dani auch bald besser geht! Von meiner Seite schon mal gute Besserung!

Euch allen ein schönes woend!

Grüßle


----------



## Xtremebernie (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> Hehe nix zu Danken will doch auch das es nen schönes Wochenende wird.
> 
> Gruß  rice
> 
> @ Xtremebernie kann ma sich frische murmeln zum mitnehmen bestelle? so 10Kilo zum einfriern?




Kein Problem,können wir dir mitbringen oder vorab schicken ! 

Grußi


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

müssen wir Jugendliche jetzt auch 60€ zahlen oder bekommen wir es billiger??


----------



## Xtremebernie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich muss jetzt noch mal Nachfragen,was ist mit der Nachtangel Geschichte ? Kann Nachts geangelt werden,oder nicht ?

Habe gehört das das Nachtangeln dort nicht gedultet wird,b.z.w Kontrolliert und bestraft !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also als wir dort waren war gar nix , weder bisse noch kontrollen alle aktionen hatten wir tags über.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so jungs was brauchen wir eigentlich  ?  nimmt jemand grill, tische u.s.w mit ?

bei mir sieht es so aus das ich jetzt mit nem bordy mit fahren muss, da mein mädel mich verlassen  kann ich auch nix mit bringen auto ist dann voll


----------



## rice (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Moin 

ne Biertisch Garnitur bring ich mit


----------



## teddy88 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich bring denk mal 2 kühltaschen mit akkus mit!!
wie siehts da oben mit einkaufsmöglichkeiten aus??

kennst sich da jemand aus??

mfg ted


----------



## allgäucarp (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Ich könnte einen Gasgrill und Zweiplattenkocher mitbringen. Außerdem noch zwei Partyzelte (3x3m) und zwei bis drei Biertische. Hab auch noch eine Petromaxlampe.
Sagt einfach mal bescheid was man alles brauchen kann.


----------



## carlos8589 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so jungs  es tut  mir  sehr leid aber in der bäckerei in der ich arbeite die ist insolvent und  aus  dem grund kann ich nicht  mit fahren ich hab oft gesagt das ich überall mit fahre aber es  klappt nie


----------



## zrako (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hat einer nen camcorder?


----------



## teddy88 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ carlo, tut mir echt leid für dich!!
aber ich denk des solltst du ganz schnell joe beichten!!

@zrako,also ich für meinen teil nedda dafür ne digicam mit entsprechender Funktion!!


gruß ted


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich und noch ein angler würden kommen habe schon paar leute vor tagen angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort bekommen da ja noch zwei plätz frei sind.

gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

schreib am besten karpfen joe oder zrako


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Habe ich schon gemacht aber leider keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## zrako (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Karpfenfreak85 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gemacht aber leider keine Antwort bekommen.



hatte dir doch geschrieben das die ne anmeldung an joe schreiben solltest.....

dürfte aber kein problem sein das du mitkommst:m


----------



## teddy88 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

*hüstel*
anmeldefrist ist abgelaufen.....nur ma son kleiner einwand!


ted


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

und was ist das seite eins in rot 


Ihr könnt euch aber vormerken lassen, falls noch jemand abspringen sollte. (Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst)


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

und was ist das seite eins 


Ihr könnt euch aber vormerken lassen, falls noch jemand abspringen sollte. (Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst)


----------



## teddy88 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hast du n geltungsdrang oder warum schreibst du alles 2 mal!?#d

ausserdem hab ich ja nicht kategorisch NEIN gesagt oder??
->ausser Karpfen-Joe hat hier eig eh niemand was zu sagen!!

ted


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> hast du n geltungsdrang oder warum schreibst du alles 2 mal!?#d
> 
> ausserdem hab ich ja nicht kategorisch NEIN gesagt oder??
> ->ausser Karpfen-Joe hat hier eig eh niemand was zu sagen!!
> ...


 
ja den habe ich, das mache ich immer damit mich leute wie du drauf aufmerksam machen:q#d

vergessen wirs.


----------



## Angler93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@teddy88 was ist denn los? bleib doch mal bisschen locker 
kann nämlich gut sein dass n Kumpel von mir noch abspringt aber naja denk nich dass karpfenfreak85 jetzt noch lust hat oder?
gruß angler93


----------



## teddy88 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@Karpfenfreak85
genau, vergessen wirs. 

@angler 93, toll dass du des mit deim Kumpel hier postest.....da solltest du dich, wie eig allgemein bekannt sein sollte, an Karpfen-Joe wenden!!


ted


----------



## Angler93 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab ich schon lang gemacht, doch joe meldet sich nicht!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bleibt doch mal alle locker hier   ihr seid doch bald am wasser und dan ist alles wieder gut


----------



## zrako (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

naaaa?
wer hat den schon alles bezahlt????


----------



## rice (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

geht heut Abend raus da auf Montage^^.


----------



## teddy88 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

überweisung ist schon lange abgeschickt^^

mfg ted


----------



## Xtremebernie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also Männer so langsam weis ich nicht mehr weiter,wir sollen hier den Futterpart übernehmen und es geht einfach nix. Bis jetzt keine Bankverbindung und und und. Joe hat sich mal kurz per Mail gemeldet.

Wir haben keine richtige Info zur Planung und und. Hatte uns schon gefreut auf das lange Wocheende.

Wir werden den Futterpart wie versprochen übernehmen. Brauch eine Liste mit den Teilnehmern,das wir die Baits zuschicken können.

Sorry,wir werden persönlich nicht vor ort sein.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Xtremebernie schrieb:


> Sorry,wir werden persönlich nicht vor ort sein.


 
kommt ihr nicht?


----------



## zrako (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Xtremebernie schrieb:


> Also Männer so langsam weis ich nicht mehr weiter,wir sollen hier den Futterpart übernehmen und es geht einfach nix. Bis jetzt keine Bankverbindung und und und. Joe hat sich mal kurz per Mail gemeldet.
> 
> Wir haben keine richtige Info zur Planung und und. Hatte uns schon gefreut auf das lange Wocheende.
> 
> ...



kann ich irgendwo verstehen......
die planung des we steht zwar im 1. post
aber da steht ja nicht alles, was euch betrifft
find das auch schade das hier anscheinend nicht jeder die kontodaten bekommen hat und der eine oder andre hier die anmeldung nicht bestätigt bekommt.....

hab joes nummer nicht sonst hätte ich ihn mal gefragt was los ist.

weiss momentan auch nicht weiter.......
ich denke wenn  sich joe bis spätestens in einer woche nicht gemeldet hat, wird das meeting nicht statt finden

wäre doppelt schade, da sich einige dafür extra urlaub genommen haben


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

warum soll das jetzt doch nicht mehr sattfinden? 

@zrako hast ne PN mit joes nummer!


----------



## raabj (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Nur super das ein teil schon Überwiesen hat!!!|krach:

Kennt Joe jemand persönlich?


----------



## teddy88 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

joa die nummer von Joe hätt ich au gern!


mfg ted

->@ xtremebernie schade dass ihr nicht kommt, is aber verständlich da sich hier grad alles am Auflösen befindet!!

Ich hoffe wir kriegen des Ruder nochmal herumgerissen!!

wegen Überweisungen, haben die nu schon alle ma getätigt??

-> schaut bitte ma aufm kontoauszug nach!!
mir is da nämlich was dummes passiert, hoffe ich bin der einzige: hab ich heut gemacht und mit schrecken festgestellt, dass mein geld noch nich überwiesen war, hatte nen Zahlendreher in der BLZ von Joe.
aber jetz vor ner  stunde wieder abgegeben-> sollte jetz klappen!


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

????

Versteh ich das grad richtig??? Findet des treffen nun doch nicht statt???

Was ist denn dann mit dem geld das bereits überwiesen wurde??? 

Grüße


----------



## rice (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Moin

also hier  http://www.zielfinger-angelseen.de/veranstaltungen.html   stehts noch drinne und da des net Billig ist glaube ich nicht das es ma so einfach abgesagt wir.

werde auch ma versuchen Joe zu erreichen und nachfragen was nu stand der Dinge ist.

melde mich sobald ich was weiß

Gruß  rice

@Xtremebernie ich ruf dann ma bei euch an da ich etwas mehr haben wollt.


----------



## zrako (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



rice schrieb:


> werde auch ma versuchen Joe zu erreichen und nachfragen was nu stand der Dinge ist.
> 
> melde mich sobald ich was weiß



plan B....

falls man joe nicht mehr erreichen kann.............

alle die mit sicherheit kommen, sollen sich nochmal bei mir mit PN melden(anmeldung: name, anschrift, geburtsadatum,)

ich schicke dann eine mail mit der teilnehmerliste an den betreiber des sees und schildere ihm die situation.

das überwiesene geld könnt ihr euch zur not per rückbuchung holen.

wenns sein muss ziehen wir das auch mit 10 mann durch !

liste der die trotzdem kommen:
1.Satin
2.Ronny
3.Ronnys Freund (alex)
4.zrako
5.raabj
6.teddy88
7.IcE_T_RuLeZ_
8.rice


----------



## alpinedriver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hallo zusammen !
Bezüglich der mail :
Wir sind 4 Leute, und haben alle gezahlt !
Alpinedriver( Patrick Münzer), Karpfenangler92 ( Thomas Fischer), Peter und Sebastian Schropp !
letzen 2 haben sich bei Joe für die letzten 2 Plätze angemeldet, auchs ok gekriegt, aber stehen immer noch nicht auf der Liste !!
Grüße ausm Süden


----------



## allgäucarp (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Maritn, Fassl und ich sind auf jeden Fall dabei. Hab für Martin und mich auch schon das Geld überwiesen.

Ist nur schade, dass gerade alles etwas aus dem Ruder läuft. Wird aber wohl alles klappen. Ich freu mich schon auf das Wochenende.

Den Gasgrill und die Biertische kann ich sicher mitbringen, könnte auch noch ein kleines Stromaggregat auftreiben.


----------



## teddy88 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Alle die was mitbringen bitte PN mit dem was man mitbringt und wieviel an MICH!!

Ich werde dann ne liste zusammenstellen wer was mitbringt und die am Montag veröffentlichen.

Desweiteren ist ja klar, für verpflegung hat jeder selbst zu sorgen, einkaufsmöglichkeiten sind da oben aber vorhanden, d.h. ihr müsst nicht alles anschleppen!!


mfg ted

-> hoffe dass wir des noch geregelt bekommen 

@zrako weisst du was wegen den shirts??
also welche Druckerei die macht?
muss man denen bescheid geben?
sind die schon gemacht?etc^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so hab jetzt noch mal ne rund mail  geschickt  mit dem inhalt vom zrako , weil denke es werden nicht alle hier  im bord jeden tag sein.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

alpinedriver@ meld dich  und deine kumpels noch mal an per pn bei zrako an


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wir müssen wissen wievile  kommen deswegen ist die erneute anmeldung wichtig


----------



## alpinedriver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So Gott will, dass mein Auto läuft könnt ich noch ne Biergarnitur mitbringen !
Sagt bescheid !!


----------



## alpinedriver (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Sorry, hat ich vergessen, Stromaggregat könnt ich auch mitbringen !!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

strom hätten wir in der dusche/Wc auser ihr habt was besonderes damit vor


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Jungs was los alle beim fischen??


----------



## zrako (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

liste der die trotzdem kommen:
1.Satin
 2.Ronny
3.Ronnys Freund (alex)
4.zrako
5.raabj
 6.teddy88
 7.IcE_T_RuLeZ
 8.rice
 9.angler93
10.Kumpel von angler93 (Simon)
11.patrick (alpinedriver)
 12.Thomas (carphunter 92)
 13. peter
 14. Sebastian 
 15.Carp-hunter7
16.Martin
17.Fassl
18.Allgäucarp
von den andren die sich angemeldet hatten hört man nichts:
-Forellenangler91
-Markus
-Spinnfisch
-Toller Hecht

also an alle die noch nicht überwiesen haben, schickt das geld spätestens am montag weg an joe, für alle die die bankdaten nicht haben---> mail an mich

geld is eingegangen von
1.frank f
2.marco l
3.lee minh
4.patrick m
5.rico w
6.jonas r
7.günter a
8.martin w
9.peter s
10.sebastian s
11.robert m
12.thomas f


----------



## raabj (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

lol

Ich finds auch hart, dass man von dem nix mehr hört dem man das geld Überwiesen hat. #d


Hab ich das richtig verstanden das unser bait sponsor uns baits zuschicken will????

mfg


----------



## Spinnfisch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab grad vom joe ne mail gekriegt dass alles abgesagt is... was nu?

also tschuldigung dass ich mich jetzt erst melde aber mei computer is im arsch ich würd mit gehen auf jeden Fall


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also erstmal frage ich mich echt, wieso so wenig leute geld überwiesen haben???
Und zweitens warum das ganze jetzt abgesagt wird, findest doch nimmer statt??

Naja, sollte man schon wissen, ob der see noch reserviert ist, oder ob man des woend jetzt vergessen kann!!!!

Und wer mit will, der sollte doch auch mal das geld überweisen, weil so kanns auch nicht sein!

MfG


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab mein geld gestern überwiesen!

findet des jetzt garnet satt?? zrako schreibt bis montag  spätestens überwiesen haben und joe schreibt ne mail mit alles abgesagt???????


----------



## zrako (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> Also erstmal frage ich mich echt, wieso so wenig leute geld überwiesen haben???



das frage ich mich auch



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> Und zweitens warum das ganze jetzt abgesagt wird??



weil zu wenig leute überwiesen haben , woran er zum teil selbst schuld hat



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> findest doch nimmer statt??


wenn er das abgesagt hat,, wovon ich momentan nichts weiss, würde ich sagen nein



es is für mich nicht verständlich das sich joe hier nicht mehr blicken lässt, selbst bei zeitnot...... ne min hat man immer zeit(in msn is er ja auch online)


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zrako. du hast doch konntakt zu joe, könntest du das  klären?


----------



## zrako (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

is abgesagt

ich geh dann 4 tage an den rhein
wer kommt mit^^


----------



## alpinedriver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Finds au nit so toll !!
Hab n eigenes Geschäft, arbeite 12h bis 14h am Tag und hatte mich echt auf ne Auszeit beim fischen gefreut !!
Schade ist halt das alles so kurzfristig ist !!
Wäre sonst halt woanders gegangen, aber ist halt zu kurz zum was anderes planen !!
Schade !!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

warum ziehen wir es jetzt nicht mit dennen durch die trotzdem mit wollen?

man muss sich ja auch nicht wundern das noch nicht alle gezahlt haben wenn es keinen zeitpunkt gibt an dem man gezahlt haben muss!


----------



## zrako (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

weil er abgesagt hat, wenn jemand noch nen see klar rmacht würde ich kommen...............


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hat er den schon bei zielfinger seen abgesagt????? auf der homepage steht es noch!


----------



## raabj (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wir können doch trotzdem an den zielfingersee gehen?


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ob man das jetzt noch alles geregelt bekommt? 



wer würds organisieren? wer kommt dann wirklich mit??? ........


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also  ich würde sagen wir gehn trozdem dort hin  wir sind ja genug  also lasst euch das geld zurück überweisen.  karten beckommen wir direkt am see wen wir ne liste machen wer jetzt mit kommt können wir diese dem besitzer schiken und vor ort bezahlen so wars bei uns immer


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

was meint ihr?  zu demm also ich würde mal sagen genügen dind wir das wir  die karten billiger beckommen


----------



## Angler93 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bin trotzdem am Start, falls jemand n Boot und Echolot mitbringen würde und man das auch kurz ausleihen dürfte


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Boot  kann man vor ort ausleihen echo müsste man übers angelcenter bei mir ausleihen


----------



## raabj (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich bin aufjedenfall dabei!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hab mir  die mühe noch mal gemacht ne rund mail an alle zuschreiben ich hoffe  das sich einige noch melden her im bord.


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also ich wäre auf jedenfall am start!!! Hab extra freigenommen usw!!!

Wenn nicht geh ich halt woanders für paar tage raus, mir ist egal!

Man hätte sowas auch früher sagen können das es nicht stattfindet, dann hätte man mal was anderes organisieren können!!!

Naja, mal sehen obs noch stattfindet, und ich mein geld Rückbuchen kann am montag!!!

Naja, allen ein schönes woend noch!!!


----------



## alpinedriver (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Eine Anmerkung zu dieser Rückbucherei !!
Wenn Ihr den Überweisungsträger ausgefüllt habt, bzw online das ok gegeben habt könnt Ihr Euch das Geld nicht zurückholen !!
macht keine bank !!
Hatte dieses problem auch schon !!
Hoff wir kriegen die Kohle zurück !!


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

was is jetzt genau los? ich würde mich freuen wenn zrako oder ronnywalter mal genau klarstellen würden was jetzt genau los is weil wenn es nicht stattfindet mach ich für des WE noch nen anderen trip also bitte schnell antworten echt blöd dass das jetzt so läuft


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



alpinedriver schrieb:


> Eine Anmerkung zu dieser Rückbucherei !!
> Wenn Ihr den Überweisungsträger ausgefüllt habt, bzw online das ok gegeben habt könnt Ihr Euch das Geld nicht zurückholen !!
> macht keine bank !!
> Hatte dieses problem auch schon !!
> Hoff wir kriegen die Kohle zurück !!


 


Hmmm...da ich bisher noch nie was rückbuchen müßte, und dies so der fall sein sollte, das meine bank es nicht zurückbuchen kann, dann wird sich eben mein Anwalt um die sache kümmern, des macht mir dann wenig aus!!! Der soll einfach den verklagen,der für des alles verantwortlich ist, denn heutzutage kriegt man alles raus!!! Denn sowas fände ich wäre eine echte schweinerei, auch wenns nicht viel geld ist, es geht einfach ums Prinzip!!!

Grüßle


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also  ich würde sagen von meiner seite aus ziehen wir es durch , und wen wir am ende nur 10 läute sind


----------



## Angler93 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dann macht doch bitte mal klare Sache! wer würd denn das alles organisieren falls es doch stattfindet? 
Tight lines!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also mir ist es egal ich kann das gerne über nehmen  ,aber ich möchte mich hier nicht vor drängeln gegen über zrako.  also was geklärt werden müsste ist eigentlich erst mal nur die anzahl(wieviele sind jetzt dabei) das wir Ich oder zrarko ne  email an den betreiber schiken können ob  wir den see für uns beckommen oder nur ein gewissen stück vom see teil.
karten u.s.w kann man vor ort durch den besitzer erwerben das ist kein problem  also überweisen müssen wir nichts mehr. deswegen  sollten eigentlich alle hier sein  wo auch auf der lieste stehn um einen überblick zu beckommen, denke mal das durch die mail von (joe)viele nicht mehr aktiv sind hier.


----------



## zrako (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

gemeldet hatten sich bislang:
1.Satin#6
 2.Ronny#6
3.Ronnys Freund (alex)#6
4.zrako#6
5.raabj#6
 6.teddy88#6
 7.IcE_T_RuLeZ#6
 8.spinnfisch;+
 9.angler93#6
10.Kumpel von angler93 (Simon)#6
11.patrick (alpinedriver);+
 12.Thomas (carphunter 92);+
 13. peter;+
 14. Sebastian ;+
 15.Carp-hunter7#6
16.Martin#6
17.Fassl#6
18.Allgäucarp#6
die anschrift, geburtsdatum usw. hab ich noch nicht von allen(;+) also die, die sie mir noch nicht geschickt haben, bitte flott senden.

will die mail am montag weg schicken

es dürfte auch klar sein das dann andre preise gelten

  Die  3 - Tageskarte für den Waller - Karpfensee  =  Nordsee II   kostet60,-- €     
*Jeder weitere Tag oder Nachkauf für den selben Tag kostet:* 20,-- €      *Jugendkarte* (für Jungfischer von 10 J. bis einschl. 16 J.) kostet je Tag 15,-- €      


*Gruppenkarten sind nur beim Verwalter Gerhard Heinrich per E-Mail, mind. 20 Tage vor Angeltermin zu beantragen.*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Zrako   hab jetzt noch mal ne rund mail mit deinem inhalt weggeschikt.

ich würde sagen schilderst ihm  wie es gelaufen ist   und ob er nicht eine ausnahme machen kann mit der gruppenkarte.

ich bin denke ich ab 18-19uhr wieder hier  denke aber früher dann können wir  über alles noch diskutieren händy nummer hätte ich vom betreiber auch noch


----------



## teddy88 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sodele so wie ichs jetz verstanden habe findet es statt!!
mim geld sollen wir des dann direkt am see zahlen??
und was is eig mit joe?krank?tot?keine lust?abzocker?;+

ich hoffe nach wie vor dass es stattfindet-extra frei gehalten!!

mfg ted


----------



## rice (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

mich könnts streichen hab mein wochenende nu so verplant das ich auch zu 100% Angeln kann .

|gr:


----------



## allgäucarp (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Kaum ist man mal 5 Tage beim Fischen, sieht alles ganz anders aus.
Sind auf jeden Fall dabei. Den Grill und die Biertische bringe ich mit. Auch ein Boot mit Echolot hab ich dabei.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so bin auch wieder da  wie siehts jetzt aus zrako wieviele haben sich ejtzt ncoh gemeldet??


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wäre cool wenns klappt, ich wäre auch auf jedenfall dabei, falls man noch organisatorisch was brauch, helfe ich gerne!!

Wenn wir soviele wie geschrieben sein sollten, dann müßte des doch auch gehen das wir den see kriegen, oder??

Die wo sich noch nicht gemeldet haben, sollten mal dringend angeschrieben werden im board und die sollten sich doch mal melden wenn se kommen tun, das man das abklären kann! Finde ich zumindest, man sollte zu dem stehen was man sagt und nicht da rum tun und oder gar kneifen!!!!!


----------



## Angler93 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also falls ich noch was mitbringen soll ist es glaub kein Problem. Wir wohnen nur 15 km entfernt oder so. Wie ist es eig an dem See sind normale Zelte erlaubt oder muss ich umterm Schirmzelt schafen? 
Tight lines!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also deine hütte darfst aufbauen so war es noch vor einiger zeit erlaubt


----------



## zrako (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich habe bislang von 12 die daten, heute abend schick ich die mail raus...........
1.Satin#6
 2.Ronny#6
3.Ronnys Freund (alex)#6
4.zrako#6
5.raabj#6
 6.teddy88#6
 7.IcE_T_RuLeZ#6
 8.angler93#6
9.Kumpel von angler93 (Simon)#6
 10.Allgäucarp#6
11.Martin#6
12.Fassl#6



spinnfisch;+
patrick (alpinedriver);+
  Thomas (carphunter 92);+
peter;+
  Sebastian ;+


----------



## alpinedriver (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

servus Jungs !
Muss es heute noch mitn Kollegen abklären wars ganze We. unterwegs !!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

mich musst du auch leider auch von der liste streichen, da es  am freitag hieß das alles sicher abgesagt ist und auch nicht mit weniger leuten stattfindet. werde ich in ein pfingstlager von meinem verein gehen!

hätte joe wirklich ein bisschen früher absagen können, dann hätte man nochmal wirklich planen können!

@all hat schon jemand geld zurück bekommen????


----------



## Spinnfisch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich geh auch auf jeden fall mit


----------



## zrako (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich habe bislang von 13 die daten, heute abend schick ich die mail raus...........
1.Satin#6
 2.Ronny#6
3.Ronnys Freund (alex)#6
4.zrako#6
5.raabj#6
 6.teddy88#6
 7.IcE_T_RuLeZ#6
 8.angler93#6
9.Kumpel von angler93 (Simon)#6
 10.Allgäucarp#6
11.Martin#6
12.Fassl#6
13.spinnfisch#6



patrick (alpinedriver);+
  Thomas (carphunter 92);+
peter;+
  Sebastian ;+


----------



## Spinnfisch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Angler93 schrieb:


> also falls ich noch was mitbringen soll ist es glaub kein Problem. Wir wohnen nur 15 km entfernt oder so. Wie ist es eig an dem See sind normale Zelte erlaubt oder muss ich umterm Schirmzelt schafen?
> Tight lines!



http://zielfinger-angelseen.de/gewaesserordnung.html
da steht dass nur ein bodenloses regenschutzzelt erlaubt is


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

letztes jahr wars noch erlaubt  also wens an nem brolly fehlen sollte helfe ich gerne aus hab noch ein ersatz daheim aber leider kenen überwurf.

so die tigernüsse sind seit gestern eingelegt und so soeben fertig geworden mit murmeln rollen   morgen kommen die geheim murmelön dran mit anrollen 

hey zrako  wie fähsrt du den genau zum see?? wen du über stuttgart kommst können wir gemeinsam weiter fahhren zum see


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so jungs jetzt gehts in die heise fasse    der tripp kann kommen

zwecks treffpunkt u.s.w  wie sollens wir machen ??

Also ich würde mal 14 uhr  vorschlagen am see


----------



## zrako (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so jungs jetzt gehts in die heise fasse    der tripp kann kommen
> 
> zwecks treffpunkt u.s.w  wie sollens wir machen ??
> 
> Also ich würde mal 14 uhr  vorschlagen am see



ich bin früher da, höchstwahrscheinlich

die mail ist raus, hab 13 personen angemeldet.

sobald ich mehr weiss, geb ich bescheid.

falls dennoch einer zu dem treffen kommen will, kann er gerne kommen.
nur muss er sich dann selber um die karten kümmern, was aber kein problem sein dürfte.


----------



## zrako (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab eben die bestätigung  bekommen.

treffpunkt 14 uhr
denkt an den angelschein und nehmt genügend geld mit^^

an die jugendlichen:
bringt sicherheitshalber bitte eine schriftliche genehmigung der eltern mit


----------



## Angler93 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> letztes jahr wars noch erlaubt  also wens an nem brolly fehlen sollte helfe ich gerne aus hab noch ein ersatz daheim aber leider kenen überwurf.



hm...mein Kumpel und ich wir müssten eben sonst unter unseren Schrimzelten übernachten  Ich glaub n brolly wäre schon besser oder was meint ihr? Wäre nettt wenn du's mitbringen könntest  
freu mich auf's Treffen bis dann!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so jungs wer bringt was mit??
wer will  mit wem fischen??
also jetzt ist alles klar also haut in die tasten


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ist halt ohne überwurf  aber im sommer fische ich immer ohne überwurf  hast du sturm stangen ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so da ich versprochen habe das ich die aufsicht  übernehme (jugend fischer)  halte ich auch mein wort.  so wer bringt den boot  echo u.s.w mit??

wem mein boot noch ins auto past würde ichs mit bringen


----------



## allgäucarp (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Also mitbringen kann ich wie gesagt:

2 Partyzelte 3x3 Meter
einen Gasgrill und einen zweiflammigen Gaskocher
3 Biertischgarnituren
ein paar Gaslampen
Schlauchboot mit Echolot

und kräftigen Durst!

Ich nehme mal an, dass ich bis um halb zwei am See bin.


Na dann mal gute Nacht Leute.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

das hört sich mal gut an  ich muss schauen das ich mein boot irgend wie auch ins auto rein beckomme vom kumpel.

bist alleine  oder kommen deine kumpels mit??


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hey...das freut mich das es doch klappt, ist ja echt der hammer!!!

Baits werden sicher nicht mehr gesponsort, denk ich mal, oder??

Also ich kann leider nix mitbringen, weil ich kein boot oder sonstiges habe, hab grad mal das nötigste um zu fischen, da ich noch net so lange dabei bin! Ich könnte aber grillkohle mitbringen^^

Der See ist aber dann nimmer für uns alleine , oder??? Wir müssen uns denn jetzt sicher teilen, oder nicht?? Denke halt, das es dann besser wäre sich bissl früher (wenn möglich) zu treffen, damit man noch gute plätze bekommt und das man dann alle auch beinader bissl ist, was meint ihr dazu???

Oder wie läuft des genau ab?? Zwecks miteinander angeln, oder Platzvergabe??

Ps: Wegen dem Geld, also Rückbuchen geht auf keinen fall, das muss spätestens paar tage nach der überweisung usw gemacht werden, so sagt zumindest meine Hausbank des!
Denke mal man muss dem Daniel Weiß auch mal die chance geben es zurück zu überweisen, bevor man andere Schritte einleitet und wir sind ja grad mal am anfang der woche!!!


----------



## zrako (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



IcE_T_RuLeZ_ schrieb:


> Baits werden sicher nicht mehr gesponsort, denk ich mal, oder??


ich denke nicht



> uns alleine , oder??? Wir müssen uns denn jetzt sicher teilen, oder nicht?? Denke halt, das es dann besser wäre sich bissl früher (wenn möglich) zu treffen, damit man noch gute plätze bekommt und das man dann alle auch beinader bissl ist, was meint ihr dazu???


 nein, wenn wir glück haben bekommen wir die halbinsel, früher auftauchen dürfte wenig bringen



> Oder wie läuft des genau ab?? Zwecks miteinander angeln, oder Platzvergabe??


ach meiner meinung nach, setzt sich zusammen wer will.
da ich dir nicht sagen kann wie die plätze aussehen, kann ich zur platzvergabe nichts sagen, ich weiss nur, das ich mein zelt nicht überall aufbaun kann (3,10x3,8m)


ich werde meinen laptop mitnehmen, falls bei einem die camera voll sein sollte, kann er die bilder bei mir abladen.(kabel nicht vergessen)
wollte eh vorschlagen, das wir die bilder sammeln und irgendwo zum ansehen bzw download online stellen (auf meiner hp zb)


----------



## zrako (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> .........und kräftigen Durst!



wasser müsste genügend vorhanden sein#6


----------



## teddy88 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sodele mädels, freut mich dass es nu klappt auch im kleineren rahmen!!
hauptsache is wir ham n schönes wochenende!!
Ich denk ich komm auch früher, also so gegen 12 Uhr.......zusammen mit ICE_T_RULEZ!!
mitbringen kann ich auf jedenfall ne kühlbox *g* und evtl ne große plane(vielleichgt falls es regnet um die partyzelte damit abzudecken ) ich schau einfach ma was ich gemeinnütziges noch in mein polo reinquetschen kann!!

mfg ted #h


----------



## Xtremebernie (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hatte euch versprochen das der Baitpart läuft,leider ist wirklich nich alles so verlaufen wie es sollte. Wir hatten uns echt darauf gefreut euch kennen zu lernen und ein geiles Wochenende ab zu ziehen.

Leider hat´es nicht geklappt.Schickt mir bitte eine Liste wer mit bei war und eventuell die Adressen werd mir was einfallen lassen.

Habt uns ja schon als Sponsor gestrichen  !!!!! Find ich schade,weil an uns hats echt ned gelegen.

Grußi


----------



## zrako (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

um das mal klar zu stellen........

hier im AB darf keine ungenehmigte werbung reingestellt werden.

und da wir auch keine shirts haben, können wir auch schlecht werbung machen


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Xtremebernie schrieb:


> Hatte euch versprochen das der Baitpart läuft,leider ist wirklich nich alles so verlaufen wie es sollte. Wir hatten uns echt darauf gefreut euch kennen zu lernen und ein geiles Wochenende ab zu ziehen.
> 
> Leider hat´es nicht geklappt.Schickt mir bitte eine Liste wer mit bei war und eventuell die Adressen werd mir was einfallen lassen.
> 
> ...


 



 Hey, cool das ihr euch so engagiert habt...echt schade das es nicht geklappt hat mit dem sponsoring, aber viell ein anderes mal!!!


----------



## allgäucarp (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wir kommen alle Drei. Mein Auto dürfte ziemlich voll werden, obwohl ich noch einen Anhänger dabei hab.

@ IcE_T_RuLeZ_

Grillkohle brauch ich nicht für den Grill, ist so einer wie man ihn von den Sommerfesten kennt.


----------



## alpinedriver (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus zusammen !
Wir sagen leider auch ab !!
Meinen Kollegen stinkts halt mim Geld und Thomas hatte sich nach der Absage auch schon n anderes Gewässer ausgesucht !!
Und allein alles noch zusammenrichten ist mir zu heftig !!
Sorry für die späte Absage !!
Wünsche Euch allen ein super geiles Wochenende und richtig dicke Fische !!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hallo
jetzt sind wir 10 oder? 
wird trotzdem cool 
hab heut noch n paar kleinteile gekauft
komme am freitag später weil ich noch bis 1 schule hab
bis freitag


----------



## zrako (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> hallo
> jetzt sind wir 10 oder?
> wird trotzdem cool
> hab heut noch n paar kleinteile gekauft
> ...



13 sind wir


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

alpinedriver @ sin des fischen ist doch neue läute kennen zu lernen


----------



## Angler93 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hast du sturm stangen ??



ne leider nicht hoff dass es wenigstens einigermaßen schönes wetter ist und wir mit unsrer Ausrüstung überleben 

Bis dann


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

muss mal schauen was sich machen lässt mit  sturm stangen @ alle hat veleicht jemand welche für mich ?? b.z.w für  angler 93


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wer bringt den alles ein ruder boot mit??,  ich versuche meins mit zu nehmen  dafür muss eben  der  grosse schlafsack, und die abhack matte daheim bleiben :-(. da das auto schon voll ist


----------



## raabj (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Was benötigen wir denn sonst noch? 
Würde auch gerne etwas mitbringen leider habe ich weder Baitboot noch Ruderboot.


----------



## zrako (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

pmr funkgeräte, falls ihr welche habt


----------



## Spinnfisch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich hab 2 aber ich muss sie mal suchen wenn ich sie find nehme ich sie natürlich mit


----------



## Angler93 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wer bringt den alles ein ruder boot mit??



Hey! also ich bring eins mit, aber nur ein ganz normales Schlauchboot. Ist eig nicht zum Anglen gedacht, sollt aber trotzdem gehn!
Wenn nur Zelte mit herausnehmbaren Boden erlaubt sind ist es dann erlaubt ein ganz normales Zelt aufzustellen bei dem man die Innenkammern normal nur einhängt, die aber raus lässt? Also hat das Zelt gar keien Boden ohne die Innenzelte...Versteht ihr was ich mein?


----------



## Fassl (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Dann sieht man sich morgen nachmittag bis dann
|supergri#h


----------



## Spinnfisch (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

jo bis moin


----------



## teddy88 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ja hoff ich doch!
so um 14 Uhr nehm ich doch an ne??

mfg ted


----------



## zrako (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

yo, 14uhr
vergesst die angelscheine nicht


----------



## zrako (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sonntags könnten wir eigentlich irgendwo pizza o.ä. bestellen


----------



## zrako (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hoffentlich hält das wetter#6

wir sehen uns :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so jetzt wird das tackel gepackt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so endlich wieder daheim  ,  also muss sagen jungs das fischen, ihr  u.s.w hat alles gepast  bin echt mal auf die bilder gespannt.

danke noch mal an euch 3 algäuer für  bierbänke, zelt,grill u.s.w.

das nächste mal  denke ich werden wir  alle zusammen an einem platzt sein wen das interesse noch mal besteht auf ein treffen  2010 oder sogar im herbst.

also ich hab mal ne mail raus lassen mit der liste zwecks baits.


----------



## Angler93 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

auch wieder daheim    ja war echt cool! Nur die Fische hätten gern auch n bisschen größer ausfallen dürfen


----------



## martl26 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Wir sind gestern nach guten 2stunden auch daheim gewesen! ich war total kaputt, aber es hat total spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich der einzige war wo nichts gefangen hat!


----------



## AK74 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus
auf die bilder bin ich auch gespannt. raus damit


----------



## zrako (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so ihr lieben leute
wir sind gestern nach 3,5 std heimfahrt gegen halb 7 heimgekommen.

war echt ein geiles we und ich muss euch noch mal loben

hätte nicht erwartet das alle kommen#6

das schreit nach wiederholung:vik:

die bilder http://www.zrako.de/Fotos/kat-30-1.htm

und ein video hab ich auch fertig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5DuQ5u15V8&feature=channel_page


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Das Video ist am besten  


RAAAAAAUUUUUUUSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## teddy88 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@ zrako , auf jeden schreit des nach wiederholung!!
des Vid. is super und deine bilder sind auch nicht schlecht!!

Ich hätte da noch was für deine Kategorie "tackletest"-> KAUFT NIE DAM ROLLEN

*g* 


mfg ted


----------



## zrako (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> @ zrako , auf jeden schreit des nach wiederholung!!
> des Vid. is super und deine bilder sind auch nicht schlecht!!
> 
> Ich hätte da noch was für deine Kategorie "tackletest"-> KAUFT NIE DAM ROLLEN
> ...



mit sowas muss man vorsichtig sein^^

hier is das andre video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llVyrhN8B4g


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi....

So bin auch mal wieder online!!!

War ein Hammer woend, schade das wir nicht alle zusammen sitzen konnten, ist aber denk auch schwierig bei so ner großen Teilnehmerzahl!!

Hoffe das wird wiederholt, ich wäre auf jedenfall dabei!!!

Grüße


----------



## zrako (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie vll. schon einige mitbekommen haben, wollen ronny, frank und meiner einer im herbst noch ein we fischen, wo und wann steht noch aus.

falls jemand einen see, mit ähnlichen bedingungen wie in zielfingen, kennt---> melden

wer mitkommen will, ist natürlich willkommen


----------



## martl26 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab gerade die zwei videos angeschaut, haaaaammmmer!! wenn im herbst nochmal sowas statt findet, bin ich fast sicher das wir wieder dabei sind!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so endlich feierabend  da sind ja nur fertige bilder von mir drauf marco


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so hier mal ein gewässer haben wir auf der messe angeschaut und sah nicht schlecht aus

http://www.meinangelverein.de/2/ang...be9c-296d-427a-a97d-f7ef97e20e41&theme=verein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

martl26 @ fangen kann jeder,  das nächste mal räumst du ab . fands echt schade das wir nicht alle zusammen sitzen konnten . naja war ja öffters mal da um bissl  zum fachsimpeln, und einfach nur mal andere läute sehn  oder auch das ein oder andere bier zum trinken

im grossen und ganzen bin ich echt zufrieden mit der truppe hat alles perfekt geklappt.

fisch technisch hätte ich weniger erwartet wen ich erlich bin, von den gewichten wars für mich persönlich okay  bin nicht mit dem ziel angereist um den 20kg+ fisch zu fangen sondern einfach mal neue läute kennen lernen.


----------



## martl26 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie ich aber schon sagte, wenn man mal nichts fängt, lernt man es schätzen wenn mal was beißt! den see bei speyer hab ich mir gerade angeschaut, wären ja von uns aus 330km! vielleicht etwas weit?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

war ja nur ein vorschlag   würde einfach sagen die wo intresse haben im herbst mit zu gehn  einfach mal gewässer vorschläge machen. denke mal da werden wir uns einig dann . wen wir 6-8 läute sind denke ichs ist es viel da können wir eigentlich an jedes gewässer gehn


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie wäre es denn noch mal mit dem see??  aber dieses mal nur die kies halb insel??


----------



## zrako (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn noch mal mit dem see??  aber dieses mal nur die kies halb insel??



das würd ich dann aber auf max. 12 mann begrenzen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so würde ich das auch sagen  wen  , also wen intresse besteht   müssten wir ein datum aus machen  und wer mit will  dan würde ich oder marco das in die hand nehmen  das  wir nicht erst um 8 den platzt haben


----------



## Karpfenfreak85 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

servus leute so wie ich das sehe habt ihr gut gefangen.

schöne bilder 

lieben gruß und petry heil an die fänger


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

das sind  veleicht1/3 der bilder  der rest wird noch die nächsten wochen kommen + ausführlicher bericht


----------



## allgäucarp (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Bin gerade an den Bildern dran. Sind hoffentlich bis zum WE im Netz. War echt eine super Zeit am Zielfinger, auch wenn ich am Anfang den Zielfisch verwechselt habe (vier Brachsen).
Bei einem weiterem Treffen im Herbst wäre ich wieder dabei. Den Binsfeldsee hab ich mir schon mal angeschaut. Sieht gut aus, sei aber schwierig zu befischen. Nochmal Zielfinger hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Ich schau mal noch rum, vielleicht findet sich ja noch was anderes.

So jetzt noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

geile fische muss ich echt sagen, war von meiner und marcos (zrakos) seite aus der vorschlag für neues denke ich sind wir alle bereit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So das ist  mein tackel wen ich  rictig fischen geh  mal als vergleich :m


----------



## martl26 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also beim zielfinger wäre ich auch wider dabei!!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wens so ausschaut denke ich beckommen wir die 12 voll


----------



## teddy88 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

da wär ich natürlich au glei wieder mit von der partie^^

mfg ted


----------



## rice (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie schauts aus wer hat seine Kohle scho zurück bekomme?


----------



## Fassl (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hi an alle morgen gibts die fotos vom günter noch!
Werd sie morgen nachmittag schnell bei rapidshare hochladen und den DL link hier Posten okay bis morgen dann


----------



## teddy88 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also ich nicht, war grad auf der bank.......da is no nix mit rückzahlung!
Ich lass ihm zeit bis morgen, danach gibts halt rechtliche schritte^^

finds schade dass es soweit kommen muss aber ich glaub anders wird des heutzutage nichts mehr!!

mfg ted


----------



## zrako (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> also ich nicht, war grad auf der bank.......da is no nix mit rückzahlung!
> Ich lass ihm zeit bis morgen, danach gibts halt rechtliche schritte^^
> 
> finds schade dass es soweit kommen muss aber ich glaub anders wird des heutzutage nichts mehr!!
> ...




er hatte gemeint im laufe dieser woche......

wartet noch bis nächste woche bis ihr da was startet


----------



## teddy88 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

logisch, da ich ihm morgen eh noch zeit lasse und ich dann erst am nächsten montag meine Bankgeschäfte tätigen kann hat er noch genügend zeit!!

ich werd da nix überstürzen und hoff immer noch drauf dass sich alles ohne stress oder ärger aufklärt!

mfg ted


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

na dann mal petri zu euren fängen! schade das das jetzt bei mir nicht geklappt hat, aber das nächste mal würd ich auch mitgehen, wenn es dann richtig organisiert wird!


----------



## martl26 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie wärs den mit 13 leuten? so wie letzte woche, oder wirds dann zu eng vom platz auf der halbinsel?


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So liebe Carp-Hunters!

Bin auch mal wieder online!

Also ich bin und wäre definitv dabei wenns nochmal stattfindet, oder was anderes in der Richtung!

War ein echt cooles woend und gefangen wurde ja auch bissl was!!!

Grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

martl26 @  wie viele wart ihr noch mal auf der kies insel??

also wen keine anderen gewässer vorgeschlagen werden in der nächsten zeit, würde ich sagen gehn wir wieder  an den see.

zum ablauf  ich oder marco  würden es wieder in die wege leiten .

Carp-Hunter7 @ der event  war nur geil also ist nix schiefgelaufen u.s.w  , alle waren zufrieden 


zwecks geld  das kann man vor ort alles bezahlen. somit haben wir kein stress mit überweisungen und keiner muss angst haben das sein  geld weg ist.

das nächste problem kann dann sein das wieder welche abspringen, denke aber von denen wo dabei waren  wird keiner anspringen.


----------



## martl26 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wieviele wir waren? .....#c


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

genau  also mehr wie 12 würde ich nicht sagen , wen ihr wieder den grill u.s.w mit bringen würdet wäre es klasse. ich lass mir dan was einfallen für euch als danke schön


----------



## martl26 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

das müsste pi mal daumen hinhauen mit den 12en.
den grill bringen wir samt unserem ganzem tackel und dem anderem zeug mit


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

und du darfst dir dieses mal als erster nen platzt ausuchen .

wo sind eigentlich die andern alle?? keiner mehr da von den jungs.

also ich würde mal sagen  wir sollten mal die nächsten wochen  ein datum fest legen


----------



## martl26 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

da vält mir ein, günter und ich wollten am forggensee noch schauen ob da was geht, wenn dann erst 2010


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

für 2010 haben wir ja gesagt mal was neues  denke mal werde im  im laufe des jahres das in angriff nehmen mit marco der ist der bessere schreiber von uns 2 .

einfach  gewässer raussuchen wo in der engeren auswahl sind und dann  nach infos suchen u.s.w denke das beckommen wir schon hin


----------



## martl26 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

aber zielfinger würde ich meinen, so ende sep. anfang okt. oder?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

genau das ist die beste zeit um die grossen zu fangen , müsste hat die mail so ca 3-4 wochen davor raus hauen das wir die insel auch dann mitags haben  und es kein stress gibt beim aufbauen u.s.w.

und das es veleicht auch hin haut das wir es billiger beckommen mit nem gruppen tarif


----------



## raabj (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi

Also ich fand das WE einfach nur HAMMER geil!!

Wäre natürlich auch wieder dabei.

Gruß


----------



## martl26 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

so, heute erstmal neues tackel kaufen! nächste woche gehts ja wider an den hopfensee 4 tage lang karpfen zocken #g 
üben für zielfinger


----------



## allgäucarp (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Mahlzeit.

Also auf der Halbinsel waren wir zu sechst, einer links daneben. Platz hatten denk alle genug, können wohl auch Zehn bis Zwölf locker platz haben.
Für ein WE Anfang Oktober hätte ich nichts dagegen. Anfang September ginge bei mir nicht, bin in Italien beim Fischen.
Grill und alles andere können wir wieder mitbringen.


----------



## Fassl (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

So wie versprochen hier der link zu den fotos von günter
http://rapidshare.com/files/241098350/Zielfingersee_2009.rar.html


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

leider kann ich die bilder nicht anschauen :-( bei mir kommt immer diese fehler meldung 
Windows Media Player kann die Datei nicht wiedergeben. Die Datei ist beschädigt, oder der Player unterstützt das angegeben Format nicht


----------



## rice (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bei mir kommt des:
*Fehler*

  Diese Datei ist weder einem Premiumaccount, noch einem Collector's Account zugeordnet und kann deshalb insgesamt nur 10 mal heruntergeladen werden.
 Dieses Limit ist erreicht.
 Um diese Datei herunterladen zu können, muss der Anbieter entweder die Datei in seinen Collector's Account verschieben, oder die Datei erneut raufladen. Die Datei kann nachträglich in ein Collector's Account verschoben werden. Der Anbieter muss nur auf den Löschlink der Datei klicken, um mehr Informationen zu erhalten.


----------



## martl26 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

allso, fassl, bei mir kommt auch nur *FEHLER* und ich weiß nicht warum


----------



## teddy88 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

sers leutz, 

bin ma wieder in unschöner sache unterwegs, nämlich um zu fragen ob bei euch des Geld schon zurückgekommen ist?
-> bei mir nicht!

mfg ted

PS: Sind super bilder!!schade dass es beim rest grad nedda klappt!


----------



## martl26 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

günter ist gerade bei mir, aber das geld ist bei uns auch noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wartet mal ab bis nächste woche , wie wäre es wen ihr die bilder hier ins bord stellt wo auch die viedeos sind??


----------



## zrako (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

der fehler liegt darin
das die datei nur 10 mal runtergeladen werden kann


----------



## Fassl (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Die Bilder gehn heute wieder online sorry


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie macht ih es den mit den bildern??


----------



## Fassl (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

http://rapidshare.com/files/241808905/Zielfingersee_2009.rar

Jetzt sollte es wieder funktionieren mit den Fotos


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

leider hab ich zu offt es probier mit dem herunter laden hat mir veleicht einer von euch die geöfnete datei??


----------



## martl26 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich hab die bilder von günters speicherkarte


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Könntest du mir sie per mail schiken??  dann würde ich mir die mühe machen und einige davon hier einstellen und veleicht  mit namen unterstreichen  von allen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ronnywalter@hotmail.de


----------



## martl26 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

könnte ich machen, wenn ich deine e-mail adresse hab


----------



## martl26 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ok ich versuch`s!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

steht doch drin  ein eintarg über dir   aber hier noch mal ronnywalter@hotmail.de


----------



## martl26 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

müsste geklappt haben, wenn nicht soll es günter versuchen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

mail ist angekommen leider kann ich die bilder nicht öffnen :-(


----------



## dltattoo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@Carphunter2401 ich denke mal Du brauchst das Programm Winrar  zu laden über http://www.winrar.de


----------



## zrako (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

lol, ronny du bist ja voll der pc noob


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dltattoo @ hab ich   ich hab irgend wie  das din zu offt runter geladen und versucht zum laufen zum bringen und jetzt hab ich keinen zugriff mehr


----------



## martl26 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> mail ist angekommen leider kann ich die bilder nicht öffnen :-(


das muß doch einfach klappen! ich mach mich mal schlau und melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## allgäucarp (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus Ronny,

schick mir einfach mal deine Adresse per PN, ich brenn dir ne CD und schicke sie dir.


----------



## Fassl (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Eigentlich sollte es mit dem Download klappen bei mir gehts mal!
Zum entpacken wird winrar benötigt, sollte es doch noch probleme geben dann bitte meldet euch dann machen wir es halt anderst.


----------



## IcE_T_RuLeZ_ (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus Leute, 

also bei mir hats geklappt mit den pics, echt super....danke an das Fototeam...

Achja, hat einer von euch hier im Board schon was vom geld gesehen das wir überwiesen hatten???

Also ich hab noch keines zurückbekommen!!!

Was denkt Ihr sollen wir machen, nochmal bissl warten??
Also ich finde es langsam ein wenig unverschämt, und denke das ohne Rechtlichen Beistand sich da nicht viel tun wird!!! Schließlich ist so eine Überweisung eine sache von 5 Minuten!!! Ausserdem hat der Herr Weiß auch auf meine letzte Mail auch nicht mehr geantwortet! 

Naja, allen ein schönes Woend!!!

Grüße


----------



## martl26 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

bei uns ist auch noch kein geld zurück gekommen, denk ich mal!


----------



## Xtremebernie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hallo Jungs,habe eine Liste mit Namen erhalten wer alles mit bei der Tour war. Ende der Woche gehen Euere Pakete raus,wie versprochen ! 

Letztendlich hatten wir eine andere Vorstellung der ganzen Geschichte,vieleicht gibt es nochmals die Gelegenheit euch zu unterstützen,wären mit von der Partie.

Gruß an alle !!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Xtremebernie @  ich hab dir die liste mal geschikt   also im herbst soll noch mal ein fischen sein.

aber dieses mal  wird es von 2 oraniesiert hier im bord.

für 2010 suchen wir ein gewässer  für ca20-30läute  veleicht wüstest ja ein gewässer für den event


----------



## teddy88 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hey leutz, schickt mir ma bitte jemand die handy nr. vom Joe!!
-> PER PN

Bin echt langsam gestresst zwecks Kohle.!!

Wie siehts bei euch aus Martl/Fassl??

mfg ted


----------



## rice (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich war heut Gucke und hab noch nix zurück wenn ich aus Österreich zurück bin und es ist nix drauf darf sich mein Rechtsschutz drum kümmern.

Gruß  rice


----------



## teddy88 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

da kann ich nur sagen DITO^^

Joe sollte sich langsam aber sicher warm anziehen!

mfg ted


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

mir bitte auch die handy nummer vom joe per pn!


----------



## teddy88 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also, Geld ist anscheinend wieder aufm Konto!!

ICE_T hat mich gestern angerufen!!bei ihm wurde der volle Betrag zurückgeschickt!!


mfg ted


----------



## raabj (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hallo Leute,


Schickt mit bitte auch mal die Handynummer von joe per pn.
Sonst wird endlich mal der Rechtsschutz gebraucht.

Gruß


----------



## Fassl (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*



teddy88 schrieb:


> hey leutz, schickt mir ma bitte jemand die handy nr. Vom joe!!
> -> per pn
> 
> bin echt langsam gestresst zwecks kohle.!!
> ...




ich hab s gott sei dank nicht überwiesen gehabt weil ich keine kontodaten bekommen hatte #6


----------



## teddy88 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

boah fassl du arsch.....

na ja shit happens!!

mfg ted


----------



## martl26 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

he, leute wie wärs mit zielfenger am letzten wochenende im september? das wäre 25-28 oder 18-20+montag im september?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie wäre  es den anfang oktober?? odwer mitte ??


----------



## zrako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

wie wärs zwischen den jahren^^


----------



## allgäucarp (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Zum neuen Treffen, wenn ging es bei mir mitte Oktober.

Ich war aber gerade auf der Bank, und außer einer schei** Wut hab ich nichts.
Kann wohl nicht sein, dass man erst die Kohle einsteckt und sich dann nicht mehr meldet.
:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also   wir machens so 


entweder ende september oder mitte oktober.

ich wäre eher für oktober da sich unsere freunde da sich die wampe Volschlagen 

noch was soll ich ein neues  therad auf machen            bordy treffen süd  die 2  ??  oder besprechen wir das hier


----------



## alpinedriver (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Servus zusammen !
Hab leider auch noch keine Kohle zurückgekriegt !!
Vorschlag zum fischen wäre der Dachswaldsee bei Lahr !!
Super cool da !!
Viele grüße !!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

ich kenn den see  brauch über dieses gewässer glaube ich nix sagen.

 aber denke mal zielfingen ist okay


----------



## martl26 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

hab mir gerade den dachswaldsee im internet angeschaut! respekt,
da sind ja richtig große drin, und mit 3stunden fahrzeit geht auch noch!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

fische hats schöne drin geb ich dir recht aber da gibts einige regeln :-(, naja  also jungs wie siehts aus mit dem datum??

zielfingen oder ein anderes gewässer??


----------



## martl26 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

zielfinger ist doch klar, oder? 9-12 oktober wär eine möglichkeit #:


----------



## raabj (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

Hi,

Also am ich wäre auch wieder dabei.

Würde sagen wieder an den Zielfinger war doch super dort.

gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

dann müssen wir das datum klar machen und ich würde es regeln alles oder?? oder würde mitr jemand noch helfen??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

@zrako würdest es wieder mit mir machen??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenanglertreffen SÜD*

also hab ein neues therad auf gemacht extra


----------

